# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  साइंस टेक्नोलॉजी

## kamini

*रेडियो पर भी दिखेगी कलाकारों की फोटो 

*संचार युग में रेडियो प्रसारण का स्थान आज भी किसी मायने में कम नहीं। आकाशवाणी ही एक ऐसा प्रसारण माध्यम है, जिसकी पहुंच लगभग शत-प्रतिशत लोगों तक है। लद्दाख, लेह, कोहिमा समेत सुदूर तक रेडियो की आवाज सुनी जाती है। वैसे, भारत में रेडियो प्रसारण सन 1927 में आरंभ हुआ, लेकिन 90 के दशक में एफएम अस्तित्व में आया और रेडियो प्रसारण के क्षेत्र में धमाल मच गया।
अब आकाशवाणी के क्षेत्र में नई तकनीक डीआरएम क्रांतिकारी परिवर्तन का दस्तक दे चुका है। इस तकनीक के माध्यम से रेडियो सेट में लगे एलसीडी (लिक्विड क्रिस्टल डिसप्ले) पर कलाकारों की फोटो दिखाई देगी। साथ ही अन्य विवरण भी यथा प्रस्तुतकर्ता, कलाकारों, गीत व संगीतकारों के नाम भी प्रदर्शित होंगे। इतना ही नहीं किसी भी प्रोग्राम के बीच महत्वपूर्ण सूचनाएं दिखाई जा सकेंगी।

भारत में इस तकनीक का प्रयोग विदेश प्रसारण सेवा ने शुरू कर दिया है। 11 वीं पंचवर्षीय योजना में देश के 'ए' व 'बी' श्रेणी के सभी आकाशवाणी केंद्र डीआरएम तकनीक में बदले जाने की योजना है। फिलहाल, एएम यानी (एम्प्लीच्यूट मॉड्यूलेशन) तकनीक से प्रसारण किया जा रहा है। डीआरएम के जरिए किसी भी केंद्र का प्रसारण दूर-दूर तक यानी हजारों मील तक स्पष्ट सुनाई देगा। इसकी प्रसारण गुणवत्ता एमएम रेडियो की तरह होगी। इतना ही नहीं, श्रोता एक साथ पांच चैनलों के कार्यक्रमों का आनंद ले सकेंगे। वर्तमान में बीबीसी, जर्मनी, चीन, फ्रांस आदि रेडियो डीआरएम तकनीक से प्रसारण कर रहे हैं। 
आकाशवाणी वाराणसी के केंद्राध्यक्ष विनोद कुमार सिंह ने बताया कि डीआरएम के पहले चरण में स्थानीय केंद्र को भी शामिल किया गया है। इसकी सर्विस के लिए श्रोताओं को एक नई किस्म का रेडियो सेट लेना होगा, इसमें एक डिस्प्ले भी लगा रहेगा। इसकी कीमत सामान्य से अधिक नहीं होगी, साथ ही पुराने रेडियो सेट भी पूर्व की भांति उपयोग में लाये जा सकेंगे। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*इंडस्ट्री और मेडिकल साइंस में रोबोट टेक्नोलॉजी के फायदे
*
अजीत कर्म सिंह इंटरनेशनल पब्लिक स्कूल सेक्टर 41 (एकेएसआईपीएस) में रोबोटिक के विषय पर सेमिनार का आयोजन किया गया। इस मौके पर दिल्ली आईआईटी एल्यूमनी के अमितेश रंजन मौजूद रहे। स्टूडेंट्स को बताया गया कि रोबोटिक टेक्नोलॉजी और एम्बेडिड सिस्टम क्या है और भविष्य में इसका क्या स्कोप है। इस टेक्नोलॉजी के इस्तेमाल से फोर्स, प्रेशर, लॉज ऑफ मोशन को प्रैक्टिक्ली समझा जा सकता है। स्टूडेंट्स से कहा गया कि यदी इस टेक्नोलॉजी को वह ठीक से समझ लें तो आज की इस प्रतिस्पर्धा के युग में वह हमेशा आगे रहेंगे। इस दौरान स्टूडेंट्स को इंडस्ट्री और मेडिकल साइंस के क्षेत्र में विडियो प्रेजेंटेशंस दिखाई गई। इन विडियो प्रेजेंटेशंस में इन क्षेत्रों में रोबोट का इस्तेमाल दिखाया गया। इस मौके पर एकेएसआईपीएस के एक्जीक्यूटिव डायरेक्टर जसदीप कालरा ने स्टूडेंट्स को टेक्नोलॉजी के फायदों के बारे में बताया। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## rahul111111

bahut khub... dost i m aditya arora antarvasna par meri kai story aa chuki hain

----------


## rahul111111

hi.......... this is aditya...

----------


## kamini

*दिल की उम्र बताएगा ऑनलाइन टूल
**
न्यूजीलैंड की ऑकलैंड यूनिवर्सिटी के वैज्ञानिकों ने हृदय की सही उम्र बताने के लिए एक ऑनलाइन टूल बनाया है। एक वेबसाइट में आप कुछ सवालों के जवाब देकर यह जान सकते हैं कि आपको दिल का दौरा या स्ट्रोक होने की आशंका कितनी है। हृदय की एकदम सही हालत जानने के लिए आपको अपना ब्लडप्रेशर व कोलेस्ट्रॉल का स्तर पता होना चाहिए। वैबसाइट से आपको अगले छह हफ्ते का हेल्थ प्लान भी मिलेगा।
धन्यवाद....!

*

----------


## gulluu

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है ,कामिनी जी .
धन्यवाद .

----------


## nitin

बहोत अच्छी जानकारी , हमारा ज्ञान बढ़ाते रहे, और आप आगे बढते  रहे

----------


## kamuk20

> *दिल की उम्र बताएगा ऑनलाइन टूल
> **
> न्यूजीलैंड की ऑकलैंड यूनिवर्सिटी के वैज्ञानिकों ने हृदय की सही उम्र बताने के लिए एक ऑनलाइन टूल बनाया है। एक वेबसाइट में आप कुछ सवालों के जवाब देकर यह जान सकते हैं कि आपको दिल का दौरा या स्ट्रोक होने की आशंका कितनी है। हृदय की एकदम सही हालत जानने के लिए आपको अपना ब्लडप्रेशर व कोलेस्ट्रॉल का स्तर पता होना चाहिए। वैबसाइट से आपको अगले छह हफ्ते का हेल्थ प्लान भी मिलेगा।
> धन्यवाद....!
> 
> *




अच्छी है...........keep going

----------


## kamini

*बड़े काम की चीज है मोबाइल 

*मोबाइल फोन हमारी जिदंगी का अहम हिस्सा है। बाजार में आईफोन आने के बाद मीडिया में, वेबसाइटों पर और ब्लॉग्स पर इसकी खूब चर्चा हुई।
आईफोन की कीमत काफी ज्यादा है, इसलिए भारत में इसके उपभोक्ता कम है। आम मोबाइल फोन की बात करे तो शायद अहसास होगा कि फोन के बिना जिंदगी में अधूरापन सा है। आज के दौर में मोबाइल के बिना जिंदगी की कल्पना करने पर शायद हम असहज महसूस करने लगेंगे। इस बारे में बिग बॉस में भाग लेने वाले कलाकारों से बेहतर कौन बता सकता है।
भले ही मोबाइल फोन हमारी जिंदगी का हिस्सा हो, लेकिन कई बार यह परेशानी का सबब बन जाता है। मसलन आप काम में व्यस्त हों और फोन बजने लगे। खैर इसका भी समाधान है कि आप मोबाइल को शांत अवस्था [साइलेंट] में कर लें। इसके अलावा कई सेवा प्रदाता ऐसी सुविधा भी उपलब्ध करा रहे है कि अगर फोन बंद हो तो भी आने वाली कॉल के बारे में पता चल जाएगा। फोन ऑन करते ही पता चल जाएगा कि इस दौरान कितनी कॉल्स आई। ये सभी छूटी हुई कॉल [मिस कॉल] के तहत दर्ज हो जाएंगी।
एक तरीका यह भी है कि आप मोबाइल से बैट्री को अलग कर दें। ऐसी स्थिति में आपका फोन 'पहुंच से बाहर' हो जाएगा और कोई यह शिकायत भी नहीं कर पाएगा कि आपने फोन बंद कर लिया था। मौजूदा समय में भारत में 40 करोड़ से ज्यादा मोबाइल उपभोक्ता है, जिसमें 30 फीसदी ग्रामीण इलाकों में है।
अनुमान है कि 2012 तक भारतीय मोबाइल फोन का बाजार दोगुना हो जाएगा। दरअसल, कंपनियां नई रणनीति, नए तरह के फोन, नई सेवाओं के साथ बाजार में उत्पादों को उतार रही है। भारतीय बाजार में कंपनियां चीन के सस्ते मोबाइल फोन से मुकाबला करने के लिए सस्ते फोन बाजार में उतार रही है। भारत में चीनी मोबाइल की बिक्री पर पाबंदी है। इसके बावजूद ये फोन खुलेआम बिक रहे है। फोन के माध्यम से हम लोगों से, अपने परिवार से, अपने कार्यालय से और दोस्तों से संपर्क में रहते है। उन्हे संक्षिप्त संदेश सेवा [एसएमएस] भेजते है। फोन के माध्यम से लाखों लोग आपातकाल में एंबुलेंस की मदद प्राप्त कर लेते है।
मोबाइल के और भी कई अन्य उपयोग है। मसलन ज्योतिष, समाचार, खेल, शेरो-शायरी जैसी सामग्री को डाउनलोड किया जा सकता है। मोबाइल में कैमरा हो तो कहीं भी और कभी की भी तस्वीर ली जा सकती है। रिकॉर्डिग की सुविधा मोबाइल को बेहद खास बनाती है। अब आईफोन में तो इंटरनेट की भी सुविधा है। ग्रामीण भारत में मोबाइल फोन का प्रसार बहुत तेजी से हुआ है, लेकिन यहां बिजली की आपूर्ति की दिक्कत है। इसलिए यहां बैट्री को चार्ज करना एक बड़ी चुनौती है। ग्रामीण इलाकों में अकसर ऐसी कहानियां सुनने को मिलती है कि लोग अपने मोबाइल की बैट्री को चार्ज करने के लिए 20-20 किलोमीटर दूर तक जाते है, लेकिन यहां भी जुगाड़ काम कर गया है। बैट्री से जुड़े एक विशेष केबल के माध्यम से मोबाइल को चार्ज कर लिया जाता है।
पिछले दिनों मीडिया में खबरे आईं कि किसानों, खुदरा व्यापारियों और वितरण केंद्रों को मोबाइल के माध्यम से जोड़ा जाए, ताकि किसानों को उनकी उपज का सही दाम मिल सके। साथ ही वह समय से अपने फसलों को बेच सकें। मोबाइल फोन को टीवी रिमोट की तरह प्रयोग किया जाता है। अगर आपके फोन में इंफ्रारेड पोर्ट है तो कुछ सॉफ्टवेयर की मदद से मोबाइल को टीवी रिमोट के रूप में प्रयोग कर सकते है। ऐसे सॉफ्टवेयर भारत में आसानी से उपलब्ध है। मोबाइल फोन ने अलार्म घड़ी और हाथ वाली घड़ियों के व्यापार को काफी प्रभावित किया है। मोबाइल से न सिर्फ आप समय देख सकते है, बल्कि अलार्म लगा सकते है। अपने जरूरी काम के लिए या किसी से मिलने का समय भी सेट कर सकते है। निश्चित समय पर मोबाइल आपके काम की याद दिला देगा। छोटे बच्चों के लिए तो यह एक खिलौने का भी काम करता है। इसके अलावा मोबाइल में मौजूद टार्च भी लोगों के लिए बड़े काम का है।
मीडिया रिपोर्टो में कहा गया है कि जिन इलाकों में सरकार विभिन्न योजनाओं के तहत धन उपलब्ध कराती है, वहां मोबाइल फोन की बिक्री बढ़ जाती है। यहां तक कि आपदा राहत के लिए जिन इलाकों में सरकार ने लोगों को धन मुहैया कराया वहां भी मोबाइल की बिक्री में तेजी देखने को मिली। जाहिर है मोबाइल हमारे लिए आवश्यक बन गया है।
धन्यवाद.....!

----------


## kamini

*SMS की भविष्यवाणी 100 साल पहले ही हो गई थी 

*भौतिक विज्ञानी निकोला टैसला ने एक सदी पहले ही यह महसूस कर लिया था कि बिना तारों के विद्युतीय तरंगों द्वारा लिखित संदेश एक स्थान से दूसरे स्थान पर भेजे जा सकते हैं। पेशे से इलैक्ट्रिक इंजीनियर टैसला अमरीका के अग्रणी भौतिक विज्ञानी थे,जिन्होंने 1909 में लोकप्रिय पत्रिका मैकैनिक्स में पोर्टेबल मैसेजिंग सर्विस के बारे में भविष्यवाणी की थी।
इलैक्ट्रिक कार बनाने वाली कंपनी टैसला मोटर्स के निर्माता निकोला टैसला ने बताया था कि वायरलैस एनर्जी ही एकमात्र रास्ता है जिससे नए-नए बिजली के उपकरण बनाए जा सकते हैं। उन्होंने मैगजीन में लिखा था कि एक दिन बिना तारों के एक स्थान से दूससे स्थान पर संदेश पहुंचाना संभव हो सकेगा। उन्होंने एक ऐसी मशीन की कल्पना की थी जिसका उपयोग लोग अपने सगे-संबधियों को लिखित संदेश पहुंचाने के लिए कर सकेंगे।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

स्मार्टफोन में भी लगेगा इंटेल का चिप 

कंप्यूटर चिप बनाने वाली कंपनी इंटेले कॉपरेरेशन ने पहली बार स्मार्टफोन के लिए एटम चिप दावा पेश किया है। कंपनी अब तक नेटबुक के लिए ऐसे चिप बनाती रही है। नई चिप जेड 6 प्रोसेसर से लैस है।
इससे वीडियो और ऑडियो के साथ ग्राफिक्स से जुड़े एप्लीकेशंस को स्ट्रीमलाइन करना ज्यादा आसान होगा। इस चिप की सबसे बड़ी खासियत इसका कम बिजली खर्च करना है। चिप को लगाने से स्मार्टफोन का बैटरी बैक-अप दो से तीन घंटे तक बढ़ाया जा सकता है। इसमें वेबपेजेस की लोडिंग जल्दी होगी, जिससे सर्फिग में कम समय लगेगा। यह चिप लाइनक्स ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम को भी सपोर्ट करती है। इसमें एडोब फ्लैश और इंटरनेट टीवी के लिए सॉफ्टवेयर भी हैं।
धन्यवाद.......!

----------


## mrgreatkhan

*lajawab hai lage raho*

----------


## sanjeetspice

> bahut khub... dost i m aditya arora antarvasna par meri kai story aa chuki hain


storis ka name batio dost

----------


## sanjeetspice

kamini dost thanks for all good post

----------


## draculla

बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी है/
हमारे साथ बांटने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## kamini

*चांद पर करंट! जीवन की खोज में मुश्किल 
*
चांद के ध्रुव पर बने गहरे गड्ढों में बिजली की लहर दौड़ रही हो। यह दावा
किया है नासा ने। ये वही केटर हैं जिनमें बफीर्ला पानी खोजा गया था। इन क्रेटरों में दौड़ रहा सैकड़ों वोल्ट का करंट पानी के अणुओं को नुकसान पहुंचा सकता है और इस तरह चांद पर जीवन की खोज के हमारे अभियान में अनजाना मोड़ आ सकता है।
नासा के वैज्ञानिकों की यह खोज जरनल ऑफ फिजिक्स में छपी है। इसमें बताया गया है कि चांद की ऊबड़-खाबड़ सतह पर चलने वाली सोलर विंड या सौर हवा की वजह से लूनर क्रेटर में करंट पैदा हो जाता है। इस सोलर विंड में नेगेटिव चार्ज वाले इलेक्ट्रॉन और पॉजिटिव चार्ज वाले आयन्स होते हैं।
सूरज की तुलना में चांद की स्थिति कुछ ऐसी है कि सोलर विंड चांद के ध्रुवों के ऊपर लगभग क्षैतिज होकर बहती है। कंप्यूटर मॉडल पर वैज्ञानिकों ने देखा कि अगर नेगेटिव इलेक्ट्रॉन और पॉजिटिव आयनों वाली सोलर विंड जब चांद के ध्रुवों पर मौजूद केटरों के ऊपर से गुजरेगी तो वह क्रेटर की दीवारों पर इलेक्ट्रिक चार्ज पैदा करती हैं।
वैज्ञानिकों का कहना है कि इस तरह चांद पर भेजे जाने वाली मशीनों को भयानक ठंड के अलावा इस इलेक्ट्रिक चार्ज का भी सामना करना होगा। इस चार्ज की वजह से मशीनें शॉर्ट हो सकती हैं। इसकी वजह से धूल के कण भी आवेशित होकर रोबॉट और दूसरी मशीनों में दिक्कत पैदा कर सकते हैं। सबसे अहम बात यह है कि ये कण अंतरिक्षयात्रियो  के फेफड़ों में बैठकर उनके लिए भारी मुसीबत बन सकते हैं। 
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## kamini

*वैज्ञानिक का दावा एलियन ने किया अंतरिक्षयान का अपहरण ! 

*पिछले दिनों लोकप्रिय वैज्ञानिक स्टीफन हाकिंग ने चेतावनी दी थी कि पृथ्वी वासियों को अंतरिक्ष के प्राणियों [एलियन] से संपर्क साधने की कोशिशें बंद करनी चाहिए क्योंकि यह खतरनाक साबित हो सकता है। अब एक उड़नतश्तरी विशेषज्ञ का दावा है कि एलियन ने अमेरिकी अंतरिक्ष एजेंसी नासा के एक अंतरिक्षयान का अपहरण कर लिया है।
इस विशेषज्ञ का कहना है कि एलियन 'वाएजर-दो' यान का इस्तेमाल पृथ्वी से संपर्क स्थापित करने में कर रहे हैं। मानवरहित 'वाएजर-दो' 1977 से अंतरिक्ष में है। बीते कुछ समय से वह अजीबोगरीब संदेश भेज रहा है। इससे वैज्ञानिक भ्रमित हैं। उड़नतश्तरी पर किताब लिखने वाले जर्मनी के हार्टविग हासडार्फ का मानना है कि यान का नियंत्रण दूसरे ग्रह के प्राणियों ने अपने हाथ में ले लिया है। अंतरिक्ष में भेजे जाने के बाद से 'वोएजर-दो' वैज्ञानिकों के अध्ययन के लिए पृथ्वी पर काफी आंकड़े भेजता रहा है। लेकिन 2010 साल 22 अप्रैल और उसके बाद भेजी गई कई सूचनाएं काफी अजीबोगरीब थीं।
नासा का दावा है कि साफ्टवेयर में आई किसी समस्या के कारण ऐसा हुआ है। अंतरिक्ष यान के बाकी हिस्से सुचारू रूप से काम कर रहे हैं। लेकिन हासडार्फ का मानना है कि यह एलियंस का काम है। जर्मन अखबार 'बिल्ड' ने उनके हवाले से कहा, 'ऐसा प्रतीत होता है जैसे किसी ने अंतरिक्षयान का अपहरण कर लिया है या फिर उस पर नए तरीके से काम करना शुरू किया है। लेकिन हम अभी सच नहीं जान पाए हैं।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*झूठ बोलने वाले बच्चे सफल नागरिक 
*
भले ही आपको अटपटा लगे लेकिन जो नन्ही उम्र में झूठ बोलते हैं, बड़े हो कर सफलता की बुलंदी चूमते हैं।
जी हां, बच्चों को बचपन से ही सच्चाई एवं ईमानदारी का भाव भरने की सामान्य धारणा के विपरीत एक नए अध्ययन में दावा किया गया है कि जो बच्चे झूठ बोलते हैं, वह बड़े होकर सफल नागरिक बनते हैं।
शोधकर्ताओं ने पाया है कि बचपन में झूठ बोलने वाले बच्चे बाद के जीवन में काफी सफल होते हैं। वास्तव में दो वर्ष की आयु में झूठ बोलने की क्षमता, बच्चे के मस्तिष्क के तेजी से विकास करने का संकेत होता है और उसके सफल होने की संभावना काफी बढ़ जाती है।
अध्ययन में पाया गया है कि बच्चा जितने अच्छे तरीके से झूठ बोल रहा होगा, बाद के वर्षो में उसमें उतनी तेजी से अक्ल आएगी और उसमें अच्छी तरह से सोचने समझने की क्षमता का विकास होगा। इसका अर्थ यह हुआ कि बच्चे में कार्यकारी क्षमता का विकास हो गया है जिससे वह सच को अपने दिमाग में कहीं छिपाकर, प्रभावी ढंग से झूठ बोलने के तरीके इजाद करता है।
टोरंटो विश्वविद्यालय के शोधकर्ता कांग ली के हवाले से ब्रिटेन की मीडिया ने कहा है कि अगर बच्चा झूठ बोलता है तो अभिभावकों को इससे चिंतित नहीं होना चाहिए। आमतौर पर सभी बच्चे झूठ बोलते हैं।
कांग ली यह भी कहते हैं कि जो बच्चे प्रभावी तरीके से झूठ बोलते हैं, बाद के जीवन में वह बेहतर करते हैं। शोधकर्ताओं ने कहा कि झूठ बोलने में मस्तिष्क का विविधतापूर्ण उपयोग होता है जिसमें सूचना के स्रोत के समन्वय और अपने फायदे के लिए तथ्यों को तोड़ने-मरोड़ने की प्रक्रिया शामिल होती है, जो मस्तिष्क के विकास से जुड़ा हुआ होता है। इससे उच्च क्षमता की सोच और तर्क की शक्ति का विकास होता है।
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

thanks kamini ji.

----------


## kamini

> thanks kamini ji.


सूत्रभ्रमण के लिये धन्यवाद पूजाजी|

----------


## mkbiochem

dhanyawad kaminiji  kaisi ho aap.. lagta hia aap cmputer engineer side se ho

----------


## kamini

*वैज्ञानिकों ने बनाया वर्ल्ड का सबसे छोटा कंप्यूटर* 
 
आखिरकार वैज्ञानिकों ने दुनिया का सबसे छोटा कंप्यूटर बनाकर ही दम लिया। एक स्कवेयर मिलीमीटर का यह कंप्यूटर इतना छोटा है कि आंख की पुतली में समा जाएगा। यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ मिशीगन के वैज्ञानिकों की टीम ने यह यंत्र ग्लोकोमा के इलाज के लिए विकसित किया है।
आंख की पुतली में यह मॉनिटर फिट करने के बाद यह खुद बीमारी का इलाज करना शुरू कर देगा। इतना छोटे से इस सिस्टम में अल्ट्रा लो पावर माइक्रोप्रोसेसर, प्रैशर सेंसर, थिन फिल्म बैटरी भी लगी हुई है। यही नहीं सोलर सैल तथा एंटिना सहित वायरलेस रेडियो भी इसमें समाया हुआ है जिसकी मदद से पूरा डाटा बाहर लगे रीडर डिवाइस में ट्रांसफर होगा। इसके निर्माता डेनिस सिवेस्टर डेविड ब्लो तथा डेविड वेंट्जलोफ का दावा है कि इस यंत्र में लगे रेडियो को सही फ्रीक्वेंसी तलाश करने के लिए ट्यूनिंग की जरूरत नहीं पड़ेगी। प्रो. सिलवेस्टर के मुताबिक जल्द ही मिनी यंत्र भी बनाए जाएंगे जो प्रदूषण चैक करेंगे और जांच व निगरानी के लिए काम आएंगे। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*इसलिए फटती है मोबाइल की बैटरी
*
ब्रिटेन की कैम्ब्रिज यूनिवर्सिटी के वैज्ञानिकों ने आखिरकार इस सवाल का जवाब ढूंढ़ लिया है कि मोबाइल, लैपटॉप आदि में इस्तेमाल होने वाली लीथियम-आयन बैटरी अचानक क्यों फट जाती हैं। इन वैज्ञानिकों का कहना है कि बैटरियों में अपने आप डेंड्राइट नाम का एक मेटल फाइबर उग आता है।
इससे बैटरी जरूरत से ज्यादा गर्म हो जाती है। परीक्षणों में पाया गया है कि मोबाइल व लैपटॉप की बैटरियों को जल्दी चार्ज होने के लिए डिजाइन किया गया है। इससे डेंड्रॉइट बनते हैं, जो कार्बन एनोड का काम करने लगते हैं। इसी से शॉर्ट सर्किट होता है। इससे बैटरी गर्म होकर फट जाती है।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*6 मिनट में होगी स्तन कैंसर की पहचान* 

महिलाओं को स्तन कैंसर की पूर्व पहचान के लिए अब मेमोग्राफी व सोनोग्राफी जैसे लंबे परीक्षणों के दौर से नहीं गुजरना होगा। नो टच ब्रेस्ट स्कैन [एनटीबीएस] तकनीक के जरिये स्तन कैंसर के प्रारंभिक लक्षणों का पता महज छह मिनट में लगाया जा सकता है। यह तकनीक पीड़ारहित, बिना चीरफाड़वाली और विकिरण मुक्त है।
पुणे के स्तन कैंसर विशेषज्ञ डॉ. शेखर कुलकर्णी के अनुसार भारत में हर 22 में से एक महिला को स्तन कैंसर होने की संभावना रहती है। शहरी महिलाओं में यह रोग तेजी से बढ़ रहा है। कुलकर्णी ने कहा, '70 फीसदी मामलों में स्तन कैंसर का पता तब चलता है जब उसका इलाज संभव नहीं रह जाता। एनटीबीएस तकनीक के जरिये प्रारंभिक अवस्था में ही स्तन कैंसर का पता लगाया जा सकता है। यह तकनीक अब भारत में भी पहुंच गई है।'
यूई लाइफ साइंसेज इंक द्वारा विकसित नो टच ब्रेस्ट स्कैन विश्व की पहली पूर्णतया कंप्यूटरीकृत थर्मल इमेजिंग तकनीक है। एनटीबीएस की इंफ्रारेड इमेजिंग किसी भी विकिरण का उपयोग किए बिना स्तन का ऊष्मीय नक्शाबनाती है। इन नक्शों में उन नई रक्त वाहिकाओं को देखा जा सकता है, जिन्हें स्तन कैंसर का हॉट स्पॉट माना जाता है। एनटीबीएस तकनीक में स्तन कैंसर के प्रारंभिक लक्षण नजर आने के बाद मेमोग्राफी व सोनोग्राफी के जरिये रोग की पुष्टि की जा सकती है। 
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## kamini

*सुलझा सूर्य के धब्बे गायब होने का रहस्य* 

भारत और अमेरिकी अंतरिक्ष संस्थान नासा के वैज्ञानिकों ने सूर्य के धब्बे गायब होने का रहस्य सुलझाने का दावा किया है। एक संयुक्त अनुसंधान में भारतीय वैज्ञानिक दिव्येन्दु नंदी ने सूर्य के 11 वर्षीय चक्र के दौरान सौर गतिविधियों में आई कमी की पहेली को हल कर लिया है। इससे पहले दुनिया भर के सौर वैज्ञानिक वर्ष 2008-09 के दौरान सूर्य के धब्बों के लापता होने से चकित थे। पिछले 100 सालों के दौरान यह सर्वाधिक न्यूनतम सौर गतिविधि थी। सौर चक्रों में विभिन्नता से अंतरिक्ष के मौसम में बदलाव आता है जिसका पृथ्वी के मौसम पर भी असर पड़ता है।
न्यूनतम सौर गतिविधि के दौरान सूर्य के धब्बों और सौर आंधी की आवृत्ति काफी कम हो जाती है। नासा के एक बयान के अनुसार सौर गतिविधियों की इस न्यूनता का असर अंतरिक्ष यात्रा की सुरक्षा पर पड़ता है। भारतीय विज्ञान शिक्षा और अनुसंधान संस्थान कोलकाता के प्रमुख लेखक नंदी ने कहा
सूर्य के भीतर मौजूद प्लाज्मा की धाराओं ने सूर्य के धब्बों के निर्माण में हस्तक्षेप किया और सौर न्यूनता को बढ़ाया।
नासा के लिविंग विद ए स्टार कार्यक्रम और भारत सरकार द्वारा वित्तपोषित इस अनुसंधान से यह महत्वपूर्ण जानकारियां मिली हैं। इसके अनुसार सौर न्यूनता की अवधि में सूर्य का चुंबकीय क्षेत्र कमजोर हो जाता है। इसके कारण रिकॉर्ड संख्या में अंतरिक्षीय किरणें सौर प्रणाली में प्रवेश कर जाती हैं जिसके कारण अंतरिक्ष की यात्रा जोखिमपूर्ण हो जाती है। इसके साथ ही पराबैंगनी किरणों में कमी के कारण पृथ्वी की ऊपरी सतह ठंडी होकर ध्वस्त हो गई। सौर चक्र या सौर चुंबकीय गतिविधि चक्र सूर्य से निकलने वाली प्रदीप्ति हैं जिसका अनुभव पृथ्वी पर होता है। इसकी अवधि करीब 11 साल होती है।
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## kamini

*विचारों से चलने वाली कार* 

क्या अपने पैर और हाथ इस्तेमाल किए बगैर गाड़ी चलाना संभव है। पूरी तरह से ऑटोमेटिक कार यानी अपने आप पार्किंग करने वाली कार के बारे में तो हम सुन चुके हैं, लेकिन अब जर्मनी में ऐसी कार का प्रयोग हुआ जो विचारों से चलती है।
इस खास कार के प्रयोग में सामने आया कि विचारशक्ति से कार चलाई जा सकती है। यह प्रयोग बर्लिन के पुराने टेम्पलहोफ एयरपोर्ट पर किया गया। बर्लिन की फ्री यूनिवर्सिटी ने बताया कि वैज्ञानिक इस नई तकनीक से कार की गति बढ़ाने, ब्रेक लगाने और गाड़ी को मोड़ने में सफल हुए।
दिमाग से चलने वाली कार की सफलता के पीछे है एक हेडफोन जो चालक के मस्तिष्क की तरंगों को पहचान सकता है। इसके बाद एक कंप्यूटर के जरिए मस्तिष्क में जारी सोच को इलेक्ट्रॉनिक कमांड में बदला गया इससे ही कार चली।
दिमागी हल्ला समस्या : विचारों से नियंत्रित होने वाली कार के पीछे थ्योरी नई नहीं है। शोधकर्ता काफी समय से इस पर काम कर रहे हैं कि दिमाग को सीधे कंप्यूटर से जोड़ दिया जाए। इस ज्ञान के जरिए भविष्य में उन लोगों को काफी मदद मिल सकती है जो किसी दुर्घटना या बीमारी के कारण अपने हाथ-पैरों पर नियंत्रण नहीं रख सकते, लेकिन उनका दिमाग पूरी तरह सक्रिय है। यह लोग अपने शरीर पर नियंत्रण इसलिए नहीं रख पाते क्योंकि उनके मस्तिष्क से निकले आदेश शरीर के विभिन्न अंगो तक नहीं पहुँच पाते।
फिलहाल विचारों से चलने वाली कार सिर्फ प्रयोग के दौर में है और वैज्ञानिक निकट भविष्य में किसी बड़े शोध का वादा भी नहीं कर रहे।
कुछ सफलताएँ : इस विचार के पीछे की तकनीक काफी जटिल है। त्वचा पर लगाए सेंसर्स के जरिए मस्तिष्क से निकली तरंगों को पहचानना आसान है, लेकिन दिमाग में जारी विचारों के तूफान से सही आदेश निकाल पहचान सकना मुश्किल है।
इस तकनीक पर कई इंजीनियर काम कर रहे हैं, लेकिन वह प्राथमिक स्तर से आगे नहीं बढ़ सके हैं। लेकिन बर्लिन के तकनीक संस्थान के छात्र यह साबित करने में सफल हुए हैं कि सिर्फ विचारों के जरिए पिनबॉल खेला जा सकता है।
बर्लिन की फ्री यूनिवर्सिटी में आईटी जानकार कारों के साथ कई जटिल प्रयोग कर रहे हैं। वह मनुष्य की आँख से गाड़ियों को नियंत्रित करने, मोबाइल फोन से नियंत्रित करने में सफलता प्राप्त की है, लेकिन इनका कहना है कि त्वचा पर लगाए गए सेंसर से नए आयाम खुले हैं।
खास प्रशिक्षण : इस नए प्रयोग के लिए टेस्ट चालक और कंप्यूटर को खास प्रशिक्षण दिया गया। शुरुआती प्रशिक्षण दौर में चालक से कहा गया कि वह अलग-अलग दिशा में जाते क्यूब पर ध्यान लगाएँ। ऐसा करने से मस्तिष्क के पैटर्न को आँका जा सका।
चार क्यूब्स की गति को बाएँ मुड़िए, गति बढ़ाइए जैसे कमांड्स से जोड़ा गया। कंप्यूटर ने इन निर्देशों को समझा और फिर इससे कार को नियंत्रित किया। इसके बाद शोधकर्ता ने कार के स्टीयरिंग व्हील, एक्सेलरेटर और ब्रेक्स को इलेक्ट्रॉनिक उपकरण से जोड़ा।
हालाँकि शोधकर्ताओं का कहना है कि इस प्रयोग के पूरी तरह से सफल होने के लिए अभी बहुत लंबा रास्ता तय करना है।
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## draculla

> *चांद पर करंट! जीवन की खोज में मुश्किल 
> *
> चांद के ध्रुव पर बने गहरे गड्ढों में बिजली की लहर दौड़ रही हो। यह दावा
> किया है नासा ने। ये वही केटर हैं जिनमें बफीर्ला पानी खोजा गया था। इन क्रेटरों में दौड़ रहा सैकड़ों वोल्ट का करंट पानी के अणुओं को नुकसान पहुंचा सकता है और इस तरह चांद पर जीवन की खोज के हमारे अभियान में अनजाना मोड़ आ सकता है।
> नासा के वैज्ञानिकों की यह खोज जरनल ऑफ फिजिक्स में छपी है। इसमें बताया गया है कि चांद की ऊबड़-खाबड़ सतह पर चलने वाली सोलर विंड या सौर हवा की वजह से लूनर क्रेटर में करंट पैदा हो जाता है। इस सोलर विंड में नेगेटिव चार्ज वाले इलेक्ट्रॉन और पॉजिटिव चार्ज वाले आयन्स होते हैं।
> सूरज की तुलना में चांद की स्थिति कुछ ऐसी है कि सोलर विंड चांद के ध्रुवों के ऊपर लगभग क्षैतिज होकर बहती है। कंप्यूटर मॉडल पर वैज्ञानिकों ने देखा कि अगर नेगेटिव इलेक्ट्रॉन और पॉजिटिव आयनों वाली सोलर विंड जब चांद के ध्रुवों पर मौजूद केटरों के ऊपर से गुजरेगी तो वह क्रेटर की दीवारों पर इलेक्ट्रिक चार्ज पैदा करती हैं।
> वैज्ञानिकों का कहना है कि इस तरह चांद पर भेजे जाने वाली मशीनों को भयानक ठंड के अलावा इस इलेक्ट्रिक चार्ज का भी सामना करना होगा। इस चार्ज की वजह से मशीनें शॉर्ट हो सकती हैं। इसकी वजह से धूल के कण भी आवेशित होकर रोबॉट और दूसरी मशीनों में दिक्कत पैदा कर सकते हैं। सबसे अहम बात यह है कि ये कण अंतरिक्षयात्रियो  के फेफड़ों में बैठकर उनके लिए भारी मुसीबत बन सकते हैं। 
> धन्यवाद....!


कामिनी जी आपका ये सूत्र बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक है/
लेकिन इस जानकारी में कुछ गरबर है/
जैसे की इसमे लिखा गया है की लाल रंग वाला देखें/
कामिनी जी अभी तक मनुष्य और मशीन दोनों ही चंद की सैर कर चुके हैं और अभी तक और ऐसी समस्या नहीं आई है/
चाँद पर गुरुत्वाकर्षण बल इतना हद तक कम है की वहाँ पर जलवायु नहीं ठहर सकती है और जब जलवायु ही नहीं होगा तो धुल की अंधी उत्पन्न होने का प्रश्न ही संभव नहीं है/

----------


## kamini

> कामिनी जी आपका ये सूत्र बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक है/
> लेकिन इस जानकारी में कुछ गरबर है/
> जैसे की इसमे लिखा गया है की लाल रंग वाला देखें/
> कामिनी जी अभी तक मनुष्य और मशीन दोनों ही चंद की सैर कर चुके हैं और अभी तक और ऐसी समस्या नहीं आई है/
> चाँद पर गुरुत्वाकर्षण बल इतना हद तक कम है की वहाँ पर जलवायु नहीं ठहर सकती है और जब जलवायु ही नहीं होगा तो धुल की अंधी उत्पन्न होने का प्रश्न ही संभव नहीं है/


 *draculla जी, आप का कहेना सही है लेकिन ये दवा नासा ने किया है, और ये उनका कहेना है कि आगे ये सब होसकता है|आप खाली लाल रंग वाली मत पढ़िये, पूरी पोस्ट पढ़िये|
सूत्र भ्रमण के लिये धन्यवाद......!*

----------


## draculla

> *draculla जी, आप का कहेना सही है लेकिन ये दवा नासा ने किया है, और ये उनका कहेना है कि आगे ये सब होसकता है|आप खाली लाल रंग वाली मत पढ़िये, पूरी पोस्ट पढ़िये|
> सूत्र भ्रमण के लिये धन्यवाद......!*


कामिनी जी मैंने पूरा पोस्ट पढ़ा लेकिन मुझे यही अजीब लगा/इसीलिए मैंने आपके सामने प्रस्तुत किया/

----------


## Mr. laddi

*कामिनी जी ये आपका दूसरा सूत्र भी लाजवाब है इसी तरह ज्ञान बाटते रहिये*

----------


## r prasad

*एन्टीमैटर- बृह्माण्ड की उत्पत्ति का रहस्य*

     भौतिकी के सिद्धान्तों से यह सिद्ध हो चुका है कि बृह्माण्ड की रचना १३.७ करोड़ वर्ष पहले “बिग बैंग के साथ हुई थी।वैज्ञानिक मानते हैं  कि “बिग बैंग” से पहले  पदार्थ अस्तित्व में नहीं था। “बिग बैंग” के समय पदार्थ की उत्पत्ति हुईऔर बृह्मांड के भौतिक नियम अस्तित्व में आये। “बिग बैंग” के साथ  ऊर्जा से पदार्थ बना। इस तथ्य के सम्बन्ध मेंअधिकतम वैज्ञानिकों की सहमति बन चुकी है। परन्तु अब तक यह एक रहस्य की तरह ही है कि हमारे ग्रह पृथ्वी के आसपास की आकाशगंगाऒं में पदार्थ की मात्रा की मात्रा एन्टीमैटर से कहीं अधिक है। वस्तुतः हमारे आस-पास कीआकाशगंगाओं में एन्टीमैटर की मात्रा पदार्थ से अत्यन्त कम है। वैज्ञानिकों के अनुसार , सममिति के आधार पर “बिगबैंग” के समय ऊर्जा से पदार्थ और एन्टीमैटर की समान मात्रा अस्तित्व में आनी चाहिये। चूंकि हमारी आकाशगंगा में पदार्थ की मात्रा एन्टीमैटर की मात्रा से कहीं अधिक है, यही रहस्य वैज्ञानिकों कॊ आकर्षित करता है। यहाँ एक तथ्य औरसुनिश्चित कर लेना चाहिये कि जब ऊर्जा से पदार्थ का निर्माण किया जाता है तो पदार्थ और एन्टीमैटर एक साथ समानमात्रा में उत्पन्न होते हैं, इसी तरह जब पदार्थ और एन्टीमैटर को भौतिक रूप से संपर्क में लाया जाता है तो पदार्थ औरएन्टीमैटर का अस्तित्व ऊर्जा में परिवर्तित हो जाता है।
    भौतिकविदों का मानना है कि बिग बैंग के समय ऊर्जा से समान मात्रा में  मैटर और ऎन्टीमैटर उत्पन्न होना चाहिये।चूंकि हमारे आस-पास के ग्रहों पर एन्टीमैटर की मात्रा बहुत कम है इसलिये वैज्ञानिक इस असममिति का कारण जानना चाहते हैं। इसी उद्देश्य के लिये दुनिंयाँ के तमाम वैज्ञानिक CERN में “लार्ज़ हैड्रोन कोलाइडर” की सहायता से इस विषय से सम्बन्धित प्रयोगॊम में लगे हैं।

----------


## kamini

*मकड़ी के जाल से सर्जरी*

जर्मनी में ऐसी रिसर्च हो रही है, जिससे मकड़ी के जाल से प्लास्टिक सर्जरी की जाएगी। हनोवर के मेडिकल कॉलेज में क्रिस्टीना अल्मेलिंग मकड़ियों पर शोध कर रही हैं। यहां जाल आकार में विशाल हैं। हर जाल औसतन एक मीटर लम्बा है और हर जाल के बीच आपको एक मकड़ी बैठी दिखेगी, जो आपकी हथेली जितनी बड़ी है।
क्रिस्टीना बताती हैं कि हम इन मकड़ियों को सिपर् सुइयों के सहारे उन्हें एक कम्प्रेसर से कुछ इस तरह जोड़ देते हैं कि उनके पैर कम्प्रेसर के चारों तरफ फैल जाएँ और उनका पेट कम्प्रेसर से चिपका रहे। वे पैर ही हिला सकती हैं, शरीर नहीं।
ये धागे काफी मजबूत होते हैं, इसीलिए अब इन्हें प्लास्टिक सर्जरी में भी काम में लाया जा रहा है। क्लिनिक फॉर प्लास्टिक सर्जरी के निदेशक प्रोफेसर पेटर फौग्ट इसके फायदों के बारे में बताते हैं, 'ये रेशे बेहद मजबूत होते हैं और इनकी ऊपरी सतह बहुत चिकनी होती है। ये प्राकृतिक रूप से बनते हैं। कृत्रिम रेशों को कई बार शरीर ठीक तरह से स्वीकार नहीं कर पाता और फिर उससे एलर्जिक रिएक्शन भी हो जाते हैं।'
रेड इंडियन बहुत साल पहले घाव भरने के लिए इन्हीं रेशों का इस्तेमाल करते थे। कुछ ही दिनों में चोट पूरी तरह ठीक हो जाती थी। प्रोफेसर फौग्ट भी रेशों का ऐसा ही प्रयोग चाहते हैं, लेकिन हाईटेक तरीके से 'एक ऐसा ढाँचा लिया जाएगा, जिसके अन्दर से सभी कोशिकाओं को निकाल लिया जाएगा। इस ढाँचे में फिर हजारों रेशे भर दिए जाएँगे। टूटी हुई तंत्रिकाएँ इन रेशों के आसपास बढ़ने लगेंगी और इनसे जुड़कर विकसित हो जाएँगी।'
रेसरों के लिए उपयोगी होगी:- यह तकनीक खासतौर से मोटरसाइकल रेसरों के लिए उपयोगी साबित होगी। रेस के दौरान ट्रैक पर गिरने से कंधे में चोट आती है। माँसपेशियों में यदि इन रेशों को भर दिया जाए, तो चोट जल्द ठीक हो सकती है। जानवरों पर इस तकनीक का प्रयोग पहले ही किया जा चुका है और सकारात्मक परिणाम भी देखे गए हैं। अब इंसानों को स्पाइडरमैन बनते देखना बाकी है।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## Munneraja

अच्छे विषय पर सार्थक सूत्र

----------


## kamini

*चमगादड़ होते है बेस्ट फ्रेंड* 

जानवरों पर अब तक हुए शोध से पता चला था कि मनुष्यों जैसी दोस्ती के गुण जानवरों में भी पाए जाते हैं। मुख्य रूप से पाँच प्रजातियाँ ऐसी हैं जिनमें दोस्ताना व्यवहार बिलकुल मनुष्यों की तरह पाया गया है। इन प्रजातियों में हाथी, डॉल्फिन, चिंपांजी और दो मांसाहारी प्राणी शामिल हैं।
हाल ही में प्रोसिडिंग ऑफ द रायल सोसाइटी की नई स्टडी में मालूम हुआ है कि सारे जानवरों में बेकस्टिंस बेट एक ऐसी अकेली प्रजाति है जिसे दोस्ती करना और निभाना बहुत पसंद है। इससे साबित हुआ है कि दाने बराबर दिमाग होने के बाद भी यह प्रजाति अपने रिश्तों को लंबे समय तक निभाने में सक्षम है। इस प्रजाति के चमगादड़ अपनी कॉलोनी में आराम के समय अपने दोस्तों के साथ लटके रहते हैं। इनके बारे में कहा गया है कि ये लंबे समय तक अपने संबंधों को निभाते हैं।
ग्रेफ्सवाल्ड यूनिवर्सिटी के जूलॉजिकल इंस्टीट्यूट के प्रोफेसर केर्थ और उनके साथी फैंक ने इन चमगादड़ों की कॉलोनियों का पाँच साल तक निरीक्षण किया। निरीक्षण में पता चला कि इस प्रजाति के नर तो एकांत में रहना पसंद करते हैं लेकिन मादा चमगादड़ का व्यवहार बहुत मिलनसार पाया गया। वे अपने घरों में भी अकेली नहीं रहतीं। अपना साथी चुनने के लिए भी वे उम्र और आकार नहीं बल्कि दोस्ताना व्यवहार देखती हैं।
नर्स की भूमिका भी निभाती हैं:-केर्थ के मुताबिक समशीतोष्ण क्षेत्रों में रहने वाले जानवरों में दोस्ती निभाने की प्रवृत्ति देखी जाती है। इस स्थिति को फिज्जन फ्यूजन कहा जाता है। फिज्जन फ्यूजन हाथी, डॉल्फिन, चिंपांजी और मानवों में भी पाया जाता है। बेकस्टिंस बेट के बारे में एक रोचक जानकारी यह भी मिली है कि यह अपनी कॉलोनी में किसी मादा हेतु जरूरत पड़ने पर नर्स की भूमिका भी निभाती है। यहीं नहीं, गर्भवती मादा की एक नर्स की तरह प्यार से देखभाल करती है। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## man-vakil

अंतर्राष्ट्रीय महिला दिवस की आपको बहुत बहुत बधाई...
नारी शक्ति को कोटि कोटि प्रणाम

----------


## kamini

*5 मिनट में गर्म होगा 35 लीटर पानी* 

गर्म पानी के लिए अब लोगों को ज्यादा खर्च तथा अधिक समय बर्बाद करने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ेगी। बिजली आए या न आए लोगों को गर्म पानी मिलेगा। नगीना स्थित आईटीआई के कुछ छात्रों ने यह कारनामा कर दिखाया है। उन्होंने एक ऐसी मशीन बनाई है, जिसमें महज पांच मिनट में मात्र एक किलोग्रार्म ईधन से 35 लीटर पानी गर्म किया जा सकता है।
ईंधन में कूड़े के साथ गोबर का इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है। इस मशीन की विशेषता है कि इसमें पानी चुटकियों में गर्म हो जाता है। मशीन को एक माह के अंदर बाजार में उतारा जाएगा। इसकी कीमत केवल 800 रुपए होगी। सर्दी के मौसम में गर्म पानी की खासी जरूरत पड़ती है। गर्म पानी के लिए गैस, बिजली जैसे महंगे संसाधनों का प्रयोग किया जाता है।
इस समस्या का समाधान करने की दिशा में आईटीआई नगीना में सीट मेटल ट्रेड का कोर्स कर रहे छात्रों ने इस मशीन को इजाद किया है। छात्रों ने गणतंत्र दिवस के अवसर पर तैयार की गई झांकियों में इस मशीन को प्रदर्शित भी किया। इसे दूसरा पुरस्कार मिला है। गर्म पानी करने की मशीन को महज तीन दिन में तैयार किया जा सकता है।
छात्रों ने स्व.रोजगार को बढ़ावा देने तथा गरीबों को कम लागत में पानी गर्म करने की मशीन तैयार की है। आईटीआई के प्रिंसिपल भान सिंह, वर्ग अनुदेशक राम कुमार, इंस्टेक्टर केवल कृष्ण सैनी की मदद से छात्र कैलाश चंद, सुरेश, मोहम्मद इरफान, आबिद हुसैन, जिया उल हक, नफीस, मोहम्मद इकलास, साहिद हुसैन, मुकीम, मुनफेद, साबिर, अजरूदीन, प्रवीन, अमित कुमार, राहुल, साकिर ने मिलकर इस मशीन को तैयार किया|
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## Mr. laddi

*बढिया सूत्र और लाजवाब  सूत्रधार*

----------


## kamini

*60 साल में भी अंडे दे रही है चिड़िया

*

हवाई की अल्बाट्रोस प्रजाति की एक चिड़िया इन दिनों खासी सुर्खियों में है। यह चिड़िया लगभग 60 साल की है, पर अभी भी अंडे दे रही है।
शोधकर्ताओं के मुताबिक इस चिड़िया के पंखों पर वृद्धावस्था का कोई निशान नहीं दिखाई देता और न ही उसकी आँखों में किसी तरह की थकान दिखाई देती है।
यूएस जियोलॉजिकल सर्वे पेटुक्सेंट वाइल्डलाइफ रिसर्च सेंटर के ब्रूस पीटरजॉन ने बताया कि इतने साल बाद भी, वह बिलकुल पहले जैसी दिखाई देती है।
हवाई के द्वीपों पर पाई जाने वाली इन चिड़िया की उम्र आम तौर पर 30 से 40 साल मानी जाती है। 
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## kamini

*चंद्रमा के कारण जापान में आया 'जलजला'* 



जापान में आए भयानक भूकंप के पीछे चंद्रमा का प्रभाव माना जा रहा है। गौरतलब है कि अगले सप्ताह चंद्रमा करीब 20 साल में पहली बार धरती के सबसे करीब होगा।
पिछले दिनों ही खगोलविदों ने चेतावनी जारी करते हुए कहा था कि इससे दुनियाभर में भूकंप और ज्वालामुखी जैसी आपदाएं आ सकती हैं।
विशेषज्ञों का मानना है कि इस प्रकार की आपदाएं तभी आती हैं, जब चंद्रमा पृथ्वी के बेहद करीब आ जाता है। 19 मार्च को चंद्रमा पृथ्वी से महज 221,556 मील दूर होगा, जो करीब 20 साल में पहली बार होगा। गौरतलब है की इससे पहले ऐसी परिघटना 1955, 1974, 1992 और 2005 में हुई थी। इन सालों में मौसम का मिजाज बहुत बिगड़ गया था। 
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## Mr. laddi

*अति उत्तम जानकारी*

----------


## kamini

*अमर हो जाएगी मनुष्य जाति*



टाइम पत्रिका के ताजा अंक में कवर स्टोरी के रूप में यह बात विविध वैज्ञानिक अनुसंधानों, पिछले इतिहास और आगे की संभावनाओं की पड़ताल करने के बाद कही गई है। मनुष्यत्व को सिंगुलेरिटी जैसी अवधारणा को प्राप्त करने में बस कुछ ही दशक शेष हैं! सिंगुलेरिटी उस स्थिति को कहते हैं जहाँ आम भौतिकी के नियम लागू नहीं होते, जैसे कि ब्लैक होल में।
वैज्ञानिक रेमंड कुर्जवेल, जिनके खाते में 39 पेटेंट हैं, 19 ऑनरेरी डॉक्टरेट, 1999 के यूएसए नेशनल टेक्नोलॉजी मैडल से पुरस्कृत हैं, अपनी किताब ‘द सिंगुलेरिटी इज नियर’ में कुछ इसी तरह की बात कहते हैं। वे पिछले 20 वर्षो से वैज्ञानिक के साथ-साथ वैज्ञानिक-भविष्यवेत्ता को करियर के रूप में अपनाए हुए हैं और उनकी कई भविष्यवाणियाँ समय के साथ सटीक बैठी हैं।
कंप्यूटिंग भविष्यवाणियाँ
कंप्यूटिंग टेक्नोलॉजी को लेकर रेमंड कुर्जवेल की कुछ दिलचस्प भविष्यवाणियाँ हैं।
- 2015 में कंप्यूटरों में चूहे के मस्तिष्क के जितनी क्षमता आ जाएगी।
- 2023 में कंप्यूटरों में मनुष्य के दिमाग जितनी कृत्रिम बुद्धि विकसित हो जाएगी।
- 2045 में कंप्यूटरों में तमाम विश्व के समस्त मानवों के मस्तिष्क की क्षमताओं के सम्मिलित क्षमता जितनी ताकत आ जाएगी और तब, मशीनें क्या कुछ करेंगी, सोचें! दरअसल, इस भविष्यवाणी के पीछे टेक्नोलॉजी की अब तक की चाल के इतिहास का गहरा अध्ययन रहा है। कंप्यूटिंग पावर आज की स्थिति में हर घंटे उतनी तेजी से बढ़ रहा है जितनी कि यह अपने शुरुआती समस्त 90 वषों में बढ़ा है। दूसरे शब्दों में, पिछली सदी भर की समस्त कंप्यूटिंग ताकत को हम आज महज एक घंटे में पा ले रहे हैं और यह ताकत बढ़ रही है।
अमरत्व का प्रथम पग:-रेमंड कुर्जवेल अभी 62 वर्ष के हैं और उनका मानना है कि वे बायोलॉजिकली, 20 वर्ष छोटे हैं यानी उनकी शारीरिक अवस्था, शारीरिक अंगों-अवयवों की क्षमता और अवस्था सिर्फ 42 वर्ष के व्यक्ति जितनी ही है। उनके जीन में जन्मजात डायबिटीज टाइप 2 के अवयव थे, परंतु 62 वर्ष की उम्र में उनमें डायबिटीज के लक्षण नहीं हैं। वे दीर्घायु देने वाली दवाइयों के विशेषज्ञ टैरी ग्रासमैन के साथ काम कर रहे हैं और विशेष सप्लीमेंट युक्त आहार और दवाइयां ले रहे हैं।
इधर शोधकर्ताओं ने टेलोमीरास नामक एक एंजाइम का पता लगाया है जो मनुष्यों में बुढ़ापे की प्रक्रिया को लगाम लगाता है। हारवर्ड मेडिकल स्कूल के वैज्ञानिकों ने बूढ़े चूहों को यह एंजाइम दिया तो चूहों में न सिर्फ बुढ़ापे की रफ्तार रुकी बल्कि कुछ मायनों में बुढ़ापे की बयार उलटी चली और चूहे अपेक्षाकृत युवा हो गए और, जाहिर है, अब प्रयोग की बारी मनुष्यों की है।
कृत्रिम अंग:-अत्याधुनिक टैक्नोलॉजी के प्रयोग से मनुष्य के जीवन के महत्वपूर्ण अंगों, मसलन हृदय और किडनी के कृत्रिम, मशीनी रूप बना पाने में सफलता हासिल हो चुकी है। स्टेम सेल थेरेपी से मनुष्य के मर चुके या खराब हो चुके अंगों में नवजीवन देने की चिकित्सकीय पद्धति हाल में प्रकाश में आई और चहुँओर इनमें नए-नए आयाम प्राप्त होने की खबरें मिल रही हैं। इस तरह से मनुष्य के थके, बूढ़े हो रहे अंगों में स्टेम सेल चिकित्सा पद्धति से नया जीवन भर उनमें नवजीवन प्रदान कर अथवा मशीनी कृत्रिम अंगों की सहायता से मनुष्य की आयु को अकल्पनीय रूप से लंबा खींचा जा सकेगा।
विरोध के स्वर:-मनुष्य के अमरत्व की अवधारणा आसानी से पचती नहीं। जीवविज्ञानी डेनिस ब्रे का कहना है कि जीवों की कोशिकाओं में वातावरण के लिहाज से बदलने की अपार संभावनाएं होती हैं। भविष्य के लिहाज से अपने आप को तैयार करने में वे पूरी तरह से सक्षम होती हैं और इससे संबंधित जानकारियों को अपने में समेटने की भी अपार, अनंत क्षमता होती है। हर जीवित वस्तु का एक जीवन चक्र होता है।
अमरत्व की ओर पहला कदम:-जो भी हो, जैसे जैसे मनुष्य सभ्य होता गया है, दीर्घायु होता गया है। मनुष्य के पास स्वास्थ्य, स्वच्छता, रहनसहन की जैसे-जैसे तमाम सुविधाएं जुड़ती गई हैं, उसकी आयु बढ़ती गई है। वर्ष 1900 के दौरान मनुष्य की वैश्विक औसत आयु (लाइफ एक्सपेक्टेंसी) मात्र 30 वर्ष थी, जो आज 64 वर्ष तक पहुँच गई है। यह भी एक तरह का अमरत्व नहीं तो और क्या है।
धन्यवाद..!

----------


## kamini

*वैज्ञानिकों का ईको-फ्रेंडली सीमेंट*



मेक्सिको के वैज्ञानिकों ने एक नए प्रकार का सीमेंट बनाया है। इससे कार्बन-डाईऑक्साइड के उत्सर्जन में 80 प्रतिशत तक कमी आएगी, जबकि इस सीमेंट के उत्पादन की प्रक्रिया में 50 प्रतिशत कम ऊर्जा इस्तेमाल होगी।
समाचार एजेंसी ईएफई के मुताबिक 'रिसर्च एंड एडवांस्ड स्टडीज सेंटर' (सिनवेस्टव) के वैज्ञानिकों ने पिछले 13 साल में सीमेंट की कई प्रकार की वैकल्पिक किस्में तैयार की हैं। इनमें से एक किस्म की सीमेंट में प्रतिरोधक गुण ज्यादा है और यह टिकाऊ भी ज्यादा है। इसके अलावा पर्यावरण और अर्थव्यवस्था पर यह कम प्रभाव डालता है।
सेंटर द्वारा जारी किए गए वक्तव्य में कहा गया है, ''दुनियाभर में पानी के बाद सीमेंट ऐसी दूसरी वस्तु है जिसकी मांग सबसे ज्यादा है। आबादी बढ़ने के बाद कई शहरों में ढांचागत विकास, इमारतों और मकानों के निर्माण के लिए इसकी मांग है।''
सीमेंट का अत्यधिक इस्तेमाल पर्यावरण के लिए हानिकारक है। निर्माण सामग्री तैयार करने के दौरान सीमेंट से कार्बन-डाईऑक्साइड की अत्यधिक मात्रा उत्सर्जित होती है।
दुनियाभर में निर्माण उद्योग में पोर्टलैंड सीमेंट का जमकर इस्तेमाल होता है। इस परियोजना के प्रमुख ईवान एस्क्लैंटे ग्रेशिया कहते हैं कि इसे विकसित करने के पीछे पोर्टलैंड सीमेंट के स्थान पर अच्छी किस्म की नई सीमेंट विकसित करना था।उन्होंने कहा कि पारंपरिक तरीके से सीमेंट का निर्माण 1,450 डिग्री सेल्सिय तापमान पर होता है और इससे वातावरण में बहुत सी कार्बन-डाईऑक्साइड उत्सर्जित होती है। दूसरी ओर जियोपॉलीमर आधारित सीमेंट का निर्माण 750 डिग्री सेल्सियस तापमान पर ही हो जाता है। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*जापान के भूकंप ने पृथ्वी पर दिन की लंबाई कम की*



नासा के एक नए विश्लेषण में दावा किया गया है कि जापान में पिछले आया भूकंप इतना शक्तिशाली था कि उसने धरती की घूर्णन गति में भी इजाफा कर दिया है। नासा का दावा है कि इस इजाफे से दिन की लंबाई में 1.8 माइक्रोसेकंड की कमी आ गई है। यूएस स्पेस एजेंसी के वैज्ञानिकों के मुताबिक 8.9 तीव्रता के भूकंप ने धरती के द्रव्यमान के वितरण के तरीके को प्रभावित किया है जिससे पृथ्वी के घूर्णन की गति बढ़ गई है। इसके चलते 24 घटे के दिन में अनुमानत: 1.8 माइक्रोसेकंड की कमी आ गई है। इसके पहले वैज्ञानिकों के आकलन में कहा गया था कि इस भूकंप के कारण दिन की लंबाई में 1.6 माइक्रोसेकंड की कमी आ गई है। यह पहली बार नहीं है जब भीषण भूकंप के कारण दिन की लंबाई में कमी आ गई है। इसके पहले पिछले साल चिली में आए 8.8 तीव्रता के भूकंप के कारण भी दिन की लंबाई में 1.26 माइक्रोसेकंड की कमी आई थी। 2004 में सुमात्रा में आए 9.1 तीव्रता के भूकंप के कारण दिन की लंबाई 6.8 माइक्रोसेकंड की अवधि तक कम हो गई थी। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*कैसे काम करता है परमाणु संयंत्र*




जापान में हुई प्राकृतिक आपदा के बाद नाभिकीय ऊर्जा के लिए बनाए जा रहे परमाणु संयंत्रो में हुए रेडिएशन लीक के खतरे ने सभी का ध्यान अपनी और खींचा है। सभी जानने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं कि आखिर परमाणु संयंत्र काम कैसे करते हैं।
नाभिकीय उर्जा बनाने के लिए परमाणु संयंत्र के रिएक्टर में लगी फ्युल रॉड्स विखंडन से प्लांट में भारी मात्रा में उष्मा पैदा की जाती है। फिर इस उष्मा से वॉटर रिएक्टर में इकट्ठा किए गए पानी को गर्म किया जाता है। इस के जरिए पानी को क्वथनांक तक गर्म कर भाप उत्पन्न की जाती है। इस भाप को प्लांट से टर्बाइन तक पाइपों के माध्यम से पहुँचाया जाता है। इस भाप की ताकत से टरबाइन को घुमाया जाता है जिससे बिजली पैदा होती है। पर इस प्रकिया में परमाणु विखंडन को नियंत्रित करने के लिए या तापमान को नियंत्रित करने के लिए फ्युल रॉड्स के बीच कंट्रोल रॉड्स डाली जाती हैं। कंट्रोलिंग रॉड्स ऐसे पदार्थों से बनी होती है जो विखंडन प्रक्रिया में मुक्त हुए अतिरिक्त न्यूट्रॉन को तुरंत अवशोषित कर लेते हैं।
इसके साथ ही गर्म पानी को शक्तिशाली पम्प के जरिए लगातार बाहर निकाला जाता है और ताजा व ठंडा पानी कोर रिएक्टर में सप्लाय किया जाता है। बची हुई भाप कूलिंग टॉवर के जरिए बाहर निकल जाती है। ताजे पानी की सतत सप्लाय तथा कंट्रोलिंग रॉड्स से रिएक्टर का तापमान नियंत्रण में रखा जाता है। यह रिएक्टर की कूलिंग प्रणाली होती है। इस पूरे प्लांट को बेहद मजबूत कांक़्रीट की दीवार के भीतर रखा जाता है।
किसी दुर्घटना और अन्य कारण से अगर संयंत्र की बिजली आपूर्ति बाधित होती है, तो कूलिंग प्रणाली के ठप्प होने से तापमान अनियंत्रित हो जाता है। परिणाम यह होता है कि फ्युल रॉड्स में अनियंत्रित विखंडन से उत्पन्न अत्यधिक तापमान की वजह से रिएक्टर पिघलना शुरू हो जाता है। हाइड्रोजन और ऑक्सीजन के मिश्रण से उच्च दाब के कारण प्लांट में शक्तिशाली धमाका होता है जो रेडियोधर्मी विकिरण को दूर तक वातावरण में फैला देता है। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*आज दिखेगा सबसे बड़ा और चमकीला चांद*



अंतरिक्ष में आज की रात का नजारा कुछ विशेष होगा। चांद कुछ ज्यादा बड़ा और चमकीला नजर आएगा। ऐसा इस वर्ष चांद के धरती के सबसे नजदीक आने के कारण होगा। अठारह साल बाद ऐसा संयोग बना है। साइंस पोपुलराइजेशन एसोसिएशन ऑफ कम्युनिकेटर्स एंड एजुकेटर्स (स्पेस) के निदेशक सी.बी. देवगुन ने बताया कि इस वर्ष के अन्य पूर्णिमा की तुलना में चांद दस फीसदी बड़ा और तीस फीसदी ज्यादा चमकीला दिखेगा। इसे सुपरमून नाम दिया गया है। खगोलशास्त्री रिचर्ड नोले ने वर्ष 1979 में यह नाम दिया था। इसके पहले सुपरमून 1955, 1974, 1992 व 2005 में दिख चुका है। नोले के अनुसार यह वैसी स्थिति है जब चांद अपनी कक्षा में अपेक्षाकृत पृथ्वी के करीब आ जाता है। आज पृथ्वी से चांद की दूरी महज 3,56,577 किलोमीटर होगी। चांद करीब एक वर्ष एक महीने और अठारह दिन पर धरती के सबसे करीब होता है। तब उसकी पृथ्वी से दूरी 3,63,104 किलोमीटर होती है। इसका कारण चांद की कक्षा का अंडाकार होना है। इसका एक हिस्सा दूसरे की तुलना में पृथ्वी से 50 हजार किलोमीटर कम है। धरती से चांद की सामान्य तौर पर दूरी 3, 84, 800 किलोमीटर है। मध्य रात्रि के बाद करीब 3.30 बजे चांद सबसे बड़ा और चमकीला दिखेगा।
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## Mr. laddi

*कामिनी जी मेरी और से रेप+ कबूल करें 
कृपया ब्लैक होल के बारे में विस्तृत जानकारी दे 
*

----------


## kamini

*किशमिश उपयोग करे छू मंतर हो जाएगा ब्लड प्रेशर*



अगर आपको अक्सर चक्कर आते हैं, कमजोरी महसूस होती है तो हो सकता है कि आप लो ब्लड प्रेशर के शिकार हों। ज्यादा मानसिक तनाव कभी क्षमता से ज्यादा शारीरिक काम करने से अक्सर लोगों में लो ब्लडप्रेशर की शिकायत होने लगती है। कुछ लोग इसे नजरअन्दाज कर देते हैं तो कुछ लोग डॉक्टर के यहां चक्कर लगाकर परेशान हो जातें हैं। लेकिन आयुर्वेद में लो ब्ल्डप्रेशर को कन्ट्रोल करने के लिए कारगर इलाज है वो है किशमिश।
नीचे बताई जा रही विधि को लगातार 32 दिनों तक प्रयोग में लाने से आपको कभी भी लो ब्लड प्रेशर की शिकायत नहीं होगी।
-32 किशमिश लेकर एक चीनी के बाउल में पानी में डालकर रात भर भिगोएं। सुबह उठकर भूखे पेट एक-एक किशमिश को खूब चबा-चबा कर खाएं,पूरे फायदे के लिए हर किशमिश को बत्तीस बार चबाकर खाएं। इस प्रयोग को नियमित बत्तीस दिन करने से लो ब्लडप्रेशर की शिकायत कभी नहीं होगी।
विशेष-जिसको लो बी पी की शिकायत हो और अक्सर चक्कर आते हों तो आवलें के रस में शहद मिलाकर चाटने से जल्दी आराम होता है।
-लो बी पी के समय व्यक्ति को ज्यादा बोलना नहीं चाहिए। चुपचाप बायीं करवट लेट जाना चाहिए थोड़ी देर में नीदं आ जाएगी और लो बी पी में फायदा होगा। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*चंद्रमा मन का द्योतक* 



भारतीय कालगणनाएँ ज्योतिर्विद्या पर आधारित हैं। माहों, तिथियों, पर्वों आदि का निर्धारण बेहद सूक्ष्म विचारों के आधार पर किया गया है। चंद्रमा इसका आधार है। चंद्रमा मन का द्योतक है। पृथ्वी के समीप या दूर उसकी स्थिति और सूर्य का प्रकाश लेकर चमकने की उसकी नियति मनुष्य ही नहीं, प्राणियों को भी प्रभावित करती है।
चंद्रमा जब जिस नक्षत्र के साथ विशेष संबंध (दूरी या कोण) बनाता है, तब ज्योतिष की भाषा में उसे चंद्रमा का नक्षत्र कहते हैं। महीनों का निर्धारण ऋषियों व ज्योतिर्विदों ने इसी आधार पर किया है। पूर्णिमा चंद्रमा की सबसे सशक्त तिथि मानी गई है। इस दिन वह अपनी सभी कलाएँ बिखेरता है। इस दिन के साथ जिस नक्षत्र का उदय होगा, संबंधित माह उसी नाम से संबोधित होगा। जैसे जिस पूर्णिमा को 'चित्रा' नक्षत्र का उदय होता है वह माह चैत्र कहलाता है। एक नक्षत्र छोड़कर अगली पूर्णिमा का नक्षत्र होगा 'विशाखा' तब वह माह वैशाख कहलाएगा। इसी प्रकार 'ज्येष्ठा' से ज्येष्ठ, 'पूर्वाषाढ़' से आषाढ़, 'श्रवण' से श्रावण इत्यादि। कभी-कभार वर्ष में तेरह माह भी होते हैं। इस वर्ष में दो माह एक ही नाम के रहते हैं। यह वर्ष अधिक मास का कहलाता है। एक ही नाम के दो माह होने का कारण यह है कि इसकी दो पूर्णिमा एक ही नक्षत्र से अधिशासित रहती हैं। इसी तरह कुछ अंतराल के बाद कोई वर्ष क्षयमास का भी होता है अर्थात ग्यारह माह का वर्ष। क्षयमास की पूर्णिमा में उस वर्ष पूर्ववर्ती अथवा पश्चवर्ती नक्षत्र का उदय रहता है इसलिए एक माह कम हो जाता है। इस सूक्ष्म निर्धारण के कारण चाँद वर्ष तथा सौर वर्ष का सामंजस्य बना रहता है। सौर वर्ष 365.25 दिन का होता है जबकि चाँद वर्ष 354 दिन का। इसी वजह से प्रत्येक तीसरे वर्ष एक माह का अंतर आ जाता है। अधिक मास इसी अंतर को पाटता है। इस व्यवस्था से त्योहारों-तिथियों में मौसम-ऋतुओं का सामंजस्य बना रहता है। हिजरी सन्* में ऐसी व्यवस्था नहीं है। संवत, माह, तिथियों आदि की गणनाएँ भारत में जिस बारीकी से हुई हैं, उसे देखकर विश्व के कई विज्ञानवेत्ता दाँतों तले उँगली दबाते हैं। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## Raman46

कामिनी जी कमाल के

----------


## kamini

*ज्वालामुखी से हुई जीवन की शुरूआत* 



एक नए अध्ययन में पता चला है कि पृथ्वी पर जीवन की शुरूआत ज्वालामुखी और आकाशीय बिजली से हुई थी। कैलिफोर्निया विश्वविद्यालय के शोधकर्ताओं ने अपने अध्ययन में पाया कि जब हमारी पृथ्वी युवा थी तो उस समय ज्वालामुखी बहुतायत में सक्रिय थे। शोधकर्ताओं ने अपने अध्ययन में अमीनो एसिड की बहुलता की खोज की जो कि जीवन की शुरूआत की बुनियादी जरूरत है। वैज्ञानिकों ने एक प्रयोग के जरिए ये जानने की कोशिश की कि पृथ्वी पर जीवन की उत्पत्ति से पहले वातावरण की रचना कैसे हुई। प्रयोग में पाया गया कि पृथ्वी पर जीवन की शुरूआत में ज्वालामुखी और आकाशीय बजिली का महत्तवपूर्ण योगदान है। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*निर्णय लेने में मददगार है पानी*

Attachment 81478

अगर आप किसी मुश्किल सवाल से जूझ रहे हो या सही फैसले नहीं ले पा रहे हैं तो पेट भरके पानी पीजिए। वैज्ञानिकों का कहना है कि पेटभर पानी पीने के बाद लोग बेहतर फैसले लेते हैं। अनुसंधानकर्ताओं ने पाया कि पेटभर पानी पीने से दिमाग की आत्म नियंत्रण प्रक्रिया बेहतर ढ़ग से कार्य करती है। लोग खर्च तथा अन्य बातों के बारे में बेहतर फैसले लेने में सक्षम होते हैं। द टेलीग्राफ की खबर में बताया गया है कि नीदरलैंडस की त्वेन्ते युनिवर्सिटी के रिसर्चरों ने मूत्राशय के नियंत्रण का संपर्क मस्तिष्क के उन भागों से बताया है जो इच्छाओं और उनके पूरा होने की स्थिति में होने वाली अनुभूतियों को सक्रिय करता है। 
धन्यवाद..!

----------


## kamini

*धोरों में दबी एटमी विकिरणों की सुनामी*




जापान में भूकंप के बाद फुकुशिमा परमाणु रिएक्टरों से हो रहे रेडिएशन से तो पूरी दुनिया चिंतित है, लेकिन राजस्थान के जैसलमेर में कई दशकों से हो रहे परमाणु विकिरण के प्रति बेफिक्री चौंकाने वाली है। जैसलमेर में खेतोलाई और लुहारकी के लोग आशंकित हैं कि क्षेत्र के पशुओं में जारी विकिरण का असर कहीं इंसानों में न दिखाई देने लगे। इन गांवों के आसपास के धोरों में 18 मई 1974 और 11 व 13 मई 1998 को परमाणु परीक्षण किए गए थे। धोरों में परमाणु सुनामी से आशंकित खेतोलाई के रणजीताराम, मंगलाराम, मगनाराम और कालूराम कहते हैं कि गांव में 250 घर हैं। लोग तो सभी सुरक्षित हैं, लेकिन परमाणु परीक्षणों के बाद से आज भी गायों के बछड़े-बछडिय़ां विकलांग पैदा हो रहे हैं। हालांकि सरकारी अफसरों ने बार-बार यही कहा कि यहां रेडियो विकिरणों का कोई खतरा नहीं तो भी कभी बछड़ा बिना टांग या पूंछ के पैदा होता है तो कभी कोई बछड़ी अंधी पैदा हो जाती है। बछड़ों के कभी दो सिर होते हैं तो कभी चमड़ी जली हुई होती है। उन्होंने यह भी बताया कि कभी कभार लोगों का स्वास्थ्य परीक्षण करने कोई डॉक्टर आ जाता है, लेकिन वह यह कहकर चला जाता है कि आप सब तो ठीक हैं, लेकिन इस गांव के लोगों को मलाल है कि परमाणु परीक्षण तो हुआ खेतोलाई के धोरों में, लेकिन मुआवजा दिया गया कोसों दूर पोकरण को। एक बुजुर्ग गडरिये रामजी ने बताया कि परमाणु परीक्षण के बाद से इलाके में नकसीर (नाक से अचानक खून बहना) की बीमारी बढ़ गई है। नियमित सर्वे की जरूरत: विशेषज्ञ परमाणु रिएक्टरों से फैल रहे प्रदूषण पर काम कर रही संघमित्रा गाडेकर कहती हैं: हम लोगों ने खेतोलाई और लुहारकी में जाकर सर्वेक्षण किया था। तब यह भी यह चिंताजनक मामला था। लेकिन तब लुहारकी में 1974 के परीक्षण के कुछ असर दिखे थे। अब इस मामले में नए सिरे से नियमित सर्वेक्षण की जरूरत है।
धन्यवाद..!

----------


## kamini

*वैज्ञानिकों ने बनाया वीडियो पायरेसी रोकने का यंत्र* 
*
इजरायली शोधकर्ताओं ने वीडियो पायरेसी को पकड़ने और इसे रोकने लिए एक नया तरीखा खोजा है। यह तकनीक ‘वीडियो डीएनए मैचिंग’ है। यह तकनीक पायरेटेड वीडियो में किसी बदलाव का उसी तरह से पता लगाती है जिस तरह वैज्ञानिक मनुष्य में पारिवारिक संबंध का पता लगाने के लिए जेनेटिक कोड में बदलाव का पता लगाते हैं। वैसे तो वीडियो में मनुष्य की तरह असल जेनेटिक कोड नहीं होते हैं लेकिन शोधकर्ताओं ने यूनिक फिंगरप्रिंट की तरह डीएनए एनालॉग बनाए हैं जिसे वीडियो फिल्म पर लगाया जा सकता है।*

*धन्यवाद..!*

*
*

----------


## kamini

*कह नहीं सकते कब रुकेगा रेडिएशन* 



अंतरराष्ट्रीय परमाणु ऊर्जा एजेंसी [आईएईए] ने कहा है कि इस बात की कोई समयसीमा तय नहीं की जा सकती कि जापान के इंजीनियर फुकुशिमा में क्षतिग्रस्त परमाणु संयंत्र से रेडियोधर्मी विकिरण का प्रसार कब तक रोक पाएंगे। वैसे उन संभावित स्थानों का पता लगा लिया गया है जहां से विकिरण फैल रहा है।
आईएईए के तकनीकी सलाहकार ग्राहम एंड्रयू ने विएना में शुक्रवार को पत्रकारों से कहा कि हम नहीं जानते कि विकिरण कब तक होता रहेगा। आईएईए अधिकारियों का कहना है कि रिएक्टर संख्या एक और दो के अंदर के कवच से संदिग्ध रिसाव के अलावा रिएक्टर तीन से भी रिसाव होने के केत है।
आईएईए के मुख्य सुरक्षा अधिकारी डेनिस फ्लोरी ने कहा कि रिसाव वाले स्थानों को ठीक करने से पहले इंजीनियरों को इन स्थानों की पूरी तरह पहचान करने के लिए कई जरूरी कदम उठाने होंगे। पहले रिएक्टर में लगातार पानी डालकर इसे ठंडा किया जाएगा और इसमें इंजीनियरों के काम करने लायक माहौल तैयार किया जाएगा।
11 मार्च के विनाशकारी भूकंप और सुनामी से उत्तरी जापान के फुकुशिमा स्थित यह परमाणु संयंत्र क्षतिग्रस्त हो गया था और इससे रेडियोधर्मी पदार्थ वातावरण में फैल रहे है।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*जल्द ही धड़कनों से मोबाइल चार्ज किया जा सकेगा*



वैज्ञानिकों ने एक छोटे आकार के चिप को विकसित किया है जो शरीर की गतिविधियों को ऊर्जा में रूपातरित करने में सक्षम होगा और इस तकनीक का इस्तेमाल जल्द ही मोबाइल को चार्ज करने में किया जा सकेगा। इस तकनीक के जरिए मोबाइल को दिल के करीब रखकर उसे चार्ज किया जा सकेगा। इस तकनीक का इजाद करने वाले अमेरिका के जार्जिया इंस्टीट्यूट आफ टेक्नालाजी के शोधकर्ताओं ने बताया कि नैनोतकनीक का इस्तेमाल होने की वजह से इस चिप को बैटरी अथवा किसी अन्य उर्जा स्रोत से चार्ज करने की आवश्यकता नहीं होगी।समाचार के मुताबिक इसका इस्तेमाल शरीर की मामूली हरकतों से शक्ति अथवा ऊर्जा को पैदा करने में किया जा सकेगा।
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## kamini

*हथनियाँ भाँप लेती हैं खतरा*



बड़ी उम्र की हथनियाँ खतरों से निपटने और नेतृत्व करने में में अपने झुंड के युवा हाथियों की अपेक्षा अधिक कुशल होती हैं। हाथियों पर हुए एक शोध में इस तथ्य का खुलासा किया गया। विशेषज्ञों ने इस अध्ययन में पाया कि 60 साल की उम्र वाली हथनियाँ अपने झुंड के साथियों की अपेक्षा पहले खतरे को भाँपते हुए शेरों की आवाज सुनकर बचाव के लिए तैयार हो जाती हैं। यह शोध ब्रिटिश रॉयल सोसाइटी के जरनल में प्रकाशित हुआ है। हाथियों के झुंड को खतरे की स्थिति से निपटने के लिए झुंड के बड़ी उम्र के हाथियों का अनुभव बहुत काम आता है, क्योंकि उम्र के साथ इन हाथियों में हालात से निपटने की क्षमता भी आ जाती है, इसलिए वह झुंड के युवा सदस्यों का मार्गदर्शन करते हैं। अध्ययन में यह भी साफ हुआ कि झुंड के युवा सदस्य अपने से बड़ी उम्र के हाथियों के अनुभव से लाभ पाते हैं।
अनुभव के कारण : यह शोध सक्सेस यूनिवर्सिटी के बिहेवियरल इकोलॉजिस्ट कारैन मैककॉम के नेतृत्व किया गया। शोध के लिए केन्या के अंबोसेली नेशनल पार्क में हाथियों के 39 परिवारों को शेरों की दहाड़ की रिकॉर्डिंग सुनाई गई। शेरों की दहाड़ पर सभी हाथियों के हावभाव बदल गए, लेकिन जब केवल एक शेर की आवाज सुनाई गई तो हाथियों के झुंड के युवा सदस्यों ने इसे तवज्जो नहीं दी, लेकिन बड़ी उम्र के हाथियों ने इसे गंभीरता से लिया और इस आवाज को ज्यादा तवज्जो से सुना। खतरा भाँपकर उन्होंने अपने झुंड के अन्य सदस्यों के साथ बेहतर तालमेल दिखाया। कई बार यह भी देखा गया कि खतरे का अहसास होने पर हाथियों का झुंड एकजुट होकर शेरों की आवाज की दिशा में बढ़ा।
शेर से कितना डर : शेर बहुत कम ही मौकों पर हाथियों पर हमला करते हैं, क्योंकि आमतौर पर शेरों के झुंड में मादाओं की संख्या नरों की संख्या से अधिक होती है। इस स्थिति में शेरों का झुंड हाथियों पर हमला नहीं करता। इसलिए हाथियों के लिए यह पता लगाना जरूरी होता है कि शेरों की दाहड़ में कितनी आवाजें नर की हैं और कितनी आवाज मादाओं की। इसे बड़ी उम्र के हाथी बखूबी समझ सकते हैं और इन क्षमताओं के कारण ही उन्हें झुंड में अपेक्षाकृत अधिक परिपक्व माना जाता है। शोधकर्ताओं ने पाया कि बड़ी उम्र के हाथियों में अपने पूर्व अनुभव और मानसिक परिपक्वता के कारण खतरों को भांपकर उनसे निपटने का गुण विकसित हो जाता है।
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## kamini

*तैयार हो रहे हैं प्रयोगशाला में ‘असली’ दिल*



इंसान के ‘असली’ दिल प्रयोगशाला में तैयार किए जा रहे हैं। उम्मीद है आने वाले एक-दो सप्ताह में इन दिलों में धड़कन शुरू हो जाए। अमेरिका की मिनेसोटा यूनिवर्सिटी के वैज्ञानिक इस कारनामे को अंजाम देने की कगार पर पहुंच चुके हैं। इन वैज्ञानिकों की टीम का नेतृत्व कर रहे डॉ. डोरिस टेलर कहते हैं, ‘दिल धीरे-धीरे विकसित हो रहे हैं। ऐसे संकेत मिल रहे हैं कि वे कुछ दिनों के भीतर ही धड़कना शुरू कर देंगे। टेलर और उनकी टीम इंसानी कोशिकाओं से ही यह दिल विकसित कर रही है। इसके लिए उन्होंने दान किए गए असली दिल से सभी तरह के पदार्थ हटाकर सिर्फ मूल ढांचा बचा रहने दिया। इसके बाद एक अन्य व्यक्ति की मांसपेशियों से मूल कोशिकाएं (स्टेम सेल) लेकर इस ढांचे में डाल दीं। इन मूल कोशिकाओं ने ढांचे के इर्द-गिर्द फिर से दिल की तरह आकार लेना शुरू कर दिया। डॉ. टेलर के मुताबिक, अगर प्रयोग पूरी तरह सफल रहा तो भविष्य में जिस व्यक्ति में दिल का ट्रांसप्लांट किया जाना है उसी की कोशिकाओं से नया दिल विकसित कर उसमें लगाया जा सकता है। ऐसे में शरीर नए दिल को आसानी से स्वीकार कर लेगा। इसके बाद लिवर, किडनी और फेंफड़े जैसे अंगों का भी विकास संभव हो सकेगा। 
धन्यवाद...!

----------


## ravi chacha

> *तैयार हो रहे हैं प्रयोगशाला में ‘असली’ दिल*
> 
> 
> 
> इंसान के ‘असली’ दिल प्रयोगशाला में तैयार किए जा रहे हैं। उम्मीद है आने वाले एक-दो सप्ताह में इन दिलों में धड़कन शुरू हो जाए। अमेरिका की मिनेसोटा यूनिवर्सिटी के वैज्ञानिक इस कारनामे को अंजाम देने की कगार पर पहुंच चुके हैं। इन वैज्ञानिकों की टीम का नेतृत्व कर रहे डॉ. डोरिस टेलर कहते हैं, ‘दिल धीरे-धीरे विकसित हो रहे हैं। ऐसे संकेत मिल रहे हैं कि वे कुछ दिनों के भीतर ही धड़कना शुरू कर देंगे। टेलर और उनकी टीम इंसानी कोशिकाओं से ही यह दिल विकसित कर रही है। इसके लिए उन्होंने दान किए गए असली दिल से सभी तरह के पदार्थ हटाकर सिर्फ मूल ढांचा बचा रहने दिया। इसके बाद एक अन्य व्यक्ति की मांसपेशियों से मूल कोशिकाएं (स्टेम सेल) लेकर इस ढांचे में डाल दीं। इन मूल कोशिकाओं ने ढांचे के इर्द-गिर्द फिर से दिल की तरह आकार लेना शुरू कर दिया। डॉ. टेलर के मुताबिक, अगर प्रयोग पूरी तरह सफल रहा तो भविष्य में जिस व्यक्ति में दिल का ट्रांसप्लांट किया जाना है उसी की कोशिकाओं से नया दिल विकसित कर उसमें लगाया जा सकता है। ऐसे में शरीर नए दिल को आसानी से स्वीकार कर लेगा। इसके बाद लिवर, किडनी और फेंफड़े जैसे अंगों का भी विकास संभव हो सकेगा। 
> धन्यवाद...!


 ज्ञान वरदक सूत्र है आपको इसे इसी तरह आगे बढाते चलिये !

----------


## kamini

*अब ऑर्डर पर तैयार होगी किडनी!* 



वैज्ञानिकों ने स्टेम सेल के जरिए प्रयोगशाला में किडनी बनाने का दावा किया है। इस कामयाबी के बाद प्रत्यारोपण के लिए किडनी की कमी नहीं रहेगी। गुर्दे की खराबी से पीड़ित लाखों मरीजों को इससे राहत मिलेगी। स्टेम सेल वे कोशिकाएं हैं जिनसे शरीर का कोई भी अंग बनाया जा सकता है। स्कॉटलैंड में यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ एडिनबर्ग के वैज्ञानिकों ने यह चमत्कार कर दिखाया है। स्कॉटलैंड के अखबार के अनुसार प्रयोगशाला में बनी यह किडनी भ्रूण की किडनी के बराबर केवल आधा सेमी की हैं। वैज्ञानिकों का कहना है कि मनुष्य के शरीर में प्रत्यारोपित होने के बाद यह समय के साथ विकसित होकर अपने पूरे आकार में आ जाएंगी। अखबार के अनुसार इस किडनी को एमनिओटिक द्रव में मौजूद कोशिकाओं के युग्मों से बनाया गया है। यह द्रव मनुष्य और जानवरों के गर्भाशय में भ्रूण के चारों ओर भरा रहता है। प्रमुख वैज्ञानिक डेविस का कहना है कि यदि बच्चे के जन्म के वक्त उसके एमनिओटिक द्रव को संरक्षित करके रख लिया जाए तो आगे जाकर उसे किडनी की समस्या होने पर एक नई किडनी तैयार की जा सकती है। मरीज की अपनी कोशिका होने की वजह से किडनी के रिजेक्शन की समस्या भी नहीं रहेगी। मरीज को सिर्फ उसका ही एमनिओटिक द्रव काम आएगा। यह द्रव गर्भ में पल रहे शिशु को पोषण देता है। डेविस के मुताबिक इस छोटी सी किडनी को मानव शरीर में ट्रांसप्लांट करने के लिए अमेरिका और स्कॉटलैंड में प्रयास शुरू हो चुके हैं। यदि यह प्रयोग सफल रहा तो किडनी समस्याओं के कारण हर साल मरने वाले लोगों का बचाया जा सकेगा। उन्होंने कहा कि हमने इस संबंध में काफी अच्छी प्रगति की है। हम कुछ ऐसा बना सकते हैं जो जटिलता के मामले में सामान्य भ्रूणीय गुर्दे जैसा हो मगर अभी तक परिपक्व न हुआ हो।
धन्यवाद....!

----------


## Shri Vijay

* प्रिय कामिनी जी काफी मेहनत से तयार किया गया अत्तिसुन्दर सूत्र आगे भी गतिशील बनाये रक्खे इसी शुभकामना के साथ ,शुभम भवतु !   :salut:*

----------


## kamini

*ब्रेन कंट्रोल करता है जीन* 


*वैज्ञानिकों ने अपने एक नए शोध में पाया है कि बोलचाल और भाषा में सहायक बनने वाला एक जीन मस्तिष्क में उपस्थित न्यूरॉनों के नेटवर्क को नियंत्रित करता है। पीएलओएस जेनेटिक्स नामक पत्रिका में प्रकाशित इस शोध के बारे में कहा गया है कि इससे वैज्ञानिकों को दिमागी कार्य के असामान्य पहलुओं को समझने और उन्हें सुलझाने में मदद मिल सकती है। इस शोध को इंग्लैंड स्थित ऑक्सफोर्ड विश्वविद्यालय के वैज्ञानिक डॉक्टर सोन्जा वर्नेस और डॉक्टर सिमोन फिशर की अगुवाई वाले दल ने अंजाम दिया है। अपने शोध में उन्होंने पाया कि फॉक्सपी 2 नाम का यह जीन एक जेनेटिक स्विच की तरह काम करता है और तंत्रिका कोशिकाओं द्वारा निर्मित प्रोटीन उत्पादों की मात्रा को बढ़ाता या घटाता है।
इस शोध के तहत वैज्ञानिकों ने चूहे के भ्रूण के दिमागी उत्तकों का निरीक्षण किया और पाया कि फॉक्सपी-2 सैकड़ों जीनों की मदद करता है। फॉक्सपी-2 की मदद पाने वाले इन जीनों में से ज्यादातर जीन तंत्रिका कोशिकाओं को प्रभावित करते हैं।*

----------


## The Master

स्वागत है आपका फ़िरसे ।

----------


## kamini

> स्वागत है आपका फ़िरसे ।


धन्यवाद जी आप का|

----------


## Mr. laddi

*बहुत  दिनों  के  बाद  अपडेट  किया आपने सूत्र को*

----------


## kamini

> *बहुत  दिनों  के  बाद  अपडेट  किया आपने सूत्र को*


 जी सही कहा आपने| आज कल बहुत कम वक्त मिलता है फोरम पर आने को|

----------


## kamini

*अन्य ग्रहों के प्राणी से होगी मुठभेड़*


रूसी वैज्ञानिकों ने संभावना व्यक्त की है कि बार-बार धरती पर दस्तक देकर एक रहस्य छोड जाने वाले बाहरी ग्रह के प्राणियों से 2031 तक पृथ्वी पर मनुष्य की सीधी मुठभेड हो जाएगी। रूस की सरकारी संवाद समिति इंटरफैक्स ने रूसी विज्ञान अकादमी के अंतरिक्ष संस्थान के एक शीर्ष वैज्ञानिक के हवाले से खबर दी है कि पृथ्वी से इतर अन्य ग्रहों पर निश्चित रूप से जीवन है और संभावना है कि धरती के मनुष्य का अगले दो दशकों में उन प्राणियों से आमना सामना हो जाएगा।
ज्ञातव्य है कि आकाशगंगा में हमारे सौरमंडल के अतिरिक्त भी अनगिरत सौरमंडलों है जिनके अपने अपने सूर्य है।
अंतरिक्ष संस्थान के निदेशक एवं प्रसिद्ध अंतरिक्ष वैज्ञानिक एंडी पिंकेलस्तीन ने कहा कि इन बाहरी सौरमंडलों में अपने अपने सूर्य की परिक्रमा करने वाले ज्ञात ग्रहों में से 10 प्रतिशत पृथ्वी जैसे ही है। उन्होंने कहा कि यदि उन ग्रहों पर पानी है तो फिर वहां जीवन होने की पूरी-पूरी संभावना है।
उनका कहना है कि बाहरी ग्रहों के प्राणियों के भी पृथ्वी के मनुष्य की तरह ही दो हाथ दो पांव और एक सिर है। उन्होंने कहाकि हो सकता है कि उनकी चमडी का रंग अलग हो लेकिन इस तरह की विविधता तो पृथ्वी के मनुष्यों में भी विद्यमान रहती ही है। उन्होंने कहा कि उनका संस्थान अन्य ग्रहों पर जीवन की मौजूदगी का पता लगाने के काम में पूरी तरह से जुटा हुआ है और अगले 20 वर्षो में यह रहस्य पूरी तरह से खुल जाने की संभावना है|

----------


## Mr. laddi

*आशा है मैं ये सब देख पाउँगा*

----------


## Teach Guru

ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र, लगे रहो मित्र |

----------


## jai 123

काफी अच्छी जानकारी दि है आपने धन्यवाद

----------


## kamini

*कैंसर को मात दे सकता है विटामिन ए*


भारतीय मूल के वैज्ञानिक डॉ. हेमंत कोचर के नेतृत्व में किए गए एक शोध में पता चला है कि अग्नाशय कैंसर के इलाज में विटामिन ए कारगर साबित हो सकता है। उल्लेखनीय है कि इस कैंसर में रोगियों के जीवित रहने का दर अन्य कैंसर की तुलना में बहुत कम होती है और इसकी पहचान होने के बाद ज्यादातर रोगी एक साल से अधिक जीवित नहीं रह पाते। लंदन के बार्ट्स कैंसर संस्थान के डॉ. हेमन्त कोचर और कैंब्रिज विश्वविद्यालय एवं हब रेचट संस्थान [नीदरलैंड्स] के उनके सहयोगियों ने दावा किया कि कैंसर रोगियों की स्वास्थ्य कोशिकाओं के आस-पास विटामिन ए का स्तर बढ़ाने से कैंसर विकास को रोकने में मदद मिल सकती है। डॉ. कोचर के हवाले से डेली एक्सप्रेस ने बताया कि यह शोध अग्नाशय कैंसर की विभिन्न उपचार विधियों और रोगियों को ज्यादा दिन तक जीवित रखने में कारगर होगा। लंदन में हर साल लगभग 7,500 लोग अग्नाशय कैंसर से मरते हैं। कोचर ने बताया शोध मूल रूप से 1889 में प्रस्तावित सिद्धांत पर आधारित है। जिसमें कहा गया है कि अग्नाशय कैंसर रोगियों में प्राय: विटामिन ए की मात्रा कम होती है। शोधकर्ताओं ने कहा कि अब इसका क्लिनिकल परीक्षण बार्ट्स कैंसर संस्थान में होगा।

----------


## love birds

> *अन्य ग्रहों के प्राणी से होगी मुठभेड़*
> 
> 
> रूसी वैज्ञानिकों ने संभावना व्यक्त की है कि बार-बार धरती पर दस्तक देकर एक रहस्य छोड जाने वाले बाहरी ग्रह के प्राणियों से 2031 तक पृथ्वी पर मनुष्य की सीधी मुठभेड हो जाएगी। रूस की सरकारी संवाद समिति इंटरफैक्स ने रूसी विज्ञान अकादमी के अंतरिक्ष संस्थान के एक शीर्ष वैज्ञानिक के हवाले से खबर दी है कि पृथ्वी से इतर अन्य ग्रहों पर निश्चित रूप से जीवन है और संभावना है कि धरती के मनुष्य का अगले दो दशकों में उन प्राणियों से आमना सामना हो जाएगा।
> ज्ञातव्य है कि आकाशगंगा में हमारे सौरमंडल के अतिरिक्त भी अनगिरत सौरमंडलों है जिनके अपने अपने सूर्य है।
> अंतरिक्ष संस्थान के निदेशक एवं प्रसिद्ध अंतरिक्ष वैज्ञानिक एंडी पिंकेलस्तीन ने कहा कि इन बाहरी सौरमंडलों में अपने अपने सूर्य की परिक्रमा करने वाले ज्ञात ग्रहों में से 10 प्रतिशत पृथ्वी जैसे ही है। उन्होंने कहा कि यदि उन ग्रहों पर पानी है तो फिर वहां जीवन होने की पूरी-पूरी संभावना है।
> उनका कहना है कि बाहरी ग्रहों के प्राणियों के भी पृथ्वी के मनुष्य की तरह ही दो हाथ दो पांव और एक सिर है। उन्होंने कहाकि हो सकता है कि उनकी चमडी का रंग अलग हो लेकिन इस तरह की विविधता तो पृथ्वी के मनुष्यों में भी विद्यमान रहती ही है। उन्होंने कहा कि उनका संस्थान अन्य ग्रहों पर जीवन की मौजूदगी का पता लगाने के काम में पूरी तरह से जुटा हुआ है और अगले 20 वर्षो में यह रहस्य पूरी तरह से खुल जाने की संभावना है|




लेकिन कहा जाता है की २०१२ में दुनिया ख़तम हो जयेघी तो फिर २०३१ में दुनिया की टक्कर इनसे कैसे होगी   !!!!

----------


## kamini

*वैज्ञानिकों को मिली कृत्रिम सांस नली तैयार करने की कामयाबी* 


प्रयोगशाला में कृत्रिम सांस नली तैयार करने में वैज्ञानिक कामयाब हो गए हैं। एक व्यक्ति में इसे सफलतापूर्वक लगा भी दिया गया है। इस नली पर मरीज के स्टेम सेल की कोटिंग की गई है। दरअसल आइसलैंड में 36 वर्षीय एंदेमेरियम तेकलेसेन्बेत बेयन की सांस नली में ट्यूमर हो गया था। उन्हें सांस लेने में तकलीफ होने लगी। हालात इतने बिगड़ चुके थे कि कभी भी उनकी मौत हो सकती थी। इसका एक ही उपाय था-बेयन को कृत्रिम सांस नली लगाई जाए। 
फिर ऐसे बनी कृत्रिम सांस नली: बेयन की सांस नली की 3डी स्कैन रिपोर्ट यूनिवर्सिटी कॉलेज लंदन के वैज्ञानिकों को भेजी गई। वैज्ञानिकों ने इसका नाप लेकर कांच का एक सांचा तैयार किया। इसमें बेयन की सांस नली फेफड़ों की ओर जाने वाली नलिकाएं शामिल थीं। फिर सांचे को स्वीडन भेजा गया। बेयन की बोन-मैरो से निकाले गए स्टेम सेल को रोपित कर दिया गया। दो दिन बाद इन स्टेम सेल ने ग्लास के सांचे का रूप ले लिया। यानी स्टेम सेल के जरिए कृत्रिम सांस नली बना ली गई। 
ऐसे हुआ प्रत्यारोपण: कृत्रिम श्वास नली तैयार होने के बाद इसके प्रत्यारोपण की तैयारी शुरू हुई। इटली के सर्जन ने 12 घंटे के ऑपरेशन में बेयन की कैंसर से संक्रमित श्वास नली को निकाल कर उसके स्थान पर लैब में तैयार नली लगा दी। प्रत्यारोपण के बाद एक महीने तक बेयन को डॉक्टरों ने अपनी निगरानी में रखा। नतीजे सकारात्मक मिले।
बेयन की हालत में सुधार दिखा। लैब में तैयार अंग को मरीज की कोशिकाओं से ही बनाया गया था। यही वजह थी साइड-इफेक्ट आशंका भी नहीं रही। खास बात यह रही इस केस में डॉक्टरों को अंग दान के जरिए होने वाले ट्रांसप्लांट में दी जाने वाली हेवी-डोज वाली दवाओं की जरूरत नहीं पड़ी।
खास बात: इस तकनीक में किसी दाता (डोनर) की जरूरत नहीं होती। कृत्रिम अंग होने की वजह से शरीर इसे आसानी से अपना लेता है। सर्जन के अनुसार नली को कुछ दिनों में बनाया जा सकता है।
आगे क्या?:- इटली के प्रोफेसर पाओलो मेक्यारिनी ने कहा वे अब इस तकनीक का प्रयोग नौ महीने के बच्चे का इलाज करने में करेंगे। कोरिया का बच्चा विकृत सांस की नली या ट्रेकिया के साथ पैदा हुआ। प्रोफेसर पाओलो इस प्रकार के 10 ऑपरेशन पहले ही कर चुके। उन्होंने कारोलिंस्का अस्पताल में हुई अग्रणी सर्जरी का नेतृत्व किया। 2008 में दुनिया पहली उत्तक आधारित ट्रेकिया ट्रांसप्लांट सर्जरी स्पेन की 30 वर्षीय क्लोडिया कोस्टिलो की हुई। लेकिन इसमें दाता की जरूरत थी।

----------


## kamini

*कैंसर से निजात दिलाने वाले जीन की खोज*

वैज्ञानिकों ने सेल डेथ जीन का पता लगाया है और उनका दावा है कि इसकी मदद से कैंसर की दवाओं का प्रभाव बढ़ाया जा सकता है। ऐसा हुआ तो कैंसर से ज्यादा बेहतर तरीके से निपटना संभव हो जाएगा।
सेल डेथ जीन शरीर से कैंसर की कोशिकाओं को हटाने में मदद करते हैं। इससे इस खतरनाक बीमारी से लड़ने में मदद मिलती है। इस प्रक्रिया को बीसीएल-12 परिवार के जीन नियंत्रित करते हैं। लीना हैप्पो के नेतृत्व में वाल्टर एवं एलिजाबेथ इंस्टीटयूट की एक टीम ने तीन बीसीएल-12 जीन का पता लगाया है जिनके नाम हैं प्यूमा, नोक्सा और बीम। ये तीनों कैंसर के पारंपरिक इलाज कीमोथेरेपी के दौरान कैंसर कोशिकाओं को खुद को खत्म करने [आत्महत्या करने] के लिए प्रेरित करते हैं। लीना का कहना है कि अपने शोध में उन्होंने पाया कि प्यूमा, नोक्सा और बीम कैंसर कोशिकाओं को आत्महत्या करने के लिए एक साथ मिलकर उकसाते हैं। यह सिर्फ उन्हीं कोशिकाओं को आत्महत्या के लिए कहते हैं जिनके डीएनए में कैंसर के कारण गड़बड़ी हो जाती है। कैंसर के पारंपरिक इलाज कीमोथेरेपी में कैंसर कोशिकाओं के साथ स्वस्थ कोशिकाएं भी मरती हैं। मगर बीसीएल-12 की मदद से स्वस्थ कोशिकाओं को मरने से बचाया जा सकता है।

----------


## kamini

*भीषण होगा भारत का परमाणु पलटवार*


पाकिस्तान के नाभिकीय शस्त्रागार में बढ़ोतरी की खबरों के बीच भारत ने स्पष्ट किया है कि उसकी नीति भले ही पहले वार की न हो, लेकिन पलटवार बहुत भीषण होगा। वायुसेना प्रमुख एअर चीफ मार्शल पीवी नाइक ने कहा है कि किसी नाभिकीय हमले की स्थिति में भीषण और उग्र पलटवार नाभिकीय हथियारों के उपयोग से जुड़ी नीति का हिस्सा है। सेना प्रमुखों की समिति के मुखिया और वायुसेना अध्यक्ष एअर चीफ मार्शल नाइक ने इस बात से भी इंकार किया कि पाकिस्तान ने जिस नए परमाणु अस्त्र का परीक्षण किया है वह दोनों देशों के शक्ति संतुलन पर कुछ खास असर डालेगा। उल्लेखनीय है कि पाकिस्तान ने हाल ही में 60 किमी की मारक क्षमता वाली नई मिसाइल का परीक्षण किया है। साथ ही सरहद पार से खबरें भी आई हैं कि पाकिस्तान अगले कुछ सालों में अपने तरकश में नाभिकीय मारक क्षमता वाली 24 मिसाइलें और शामिल करेगा। भारत और पाकिस्तान की नाभिकीय हथियार क्षमता पर हाल में आए विदेशी आकलनों के बारे में पूछे जाने पर नाइक ने इतना ही कहा कि इस बारे में ज्यादा फिक्र करने वाली स्थिति नहीं है। वायुसेना अध्यक्ष पद से इस महीने रिटायर हो रहे नाइक ने कहा कि भारतीय वायुसेना की ताकत तेजी से बढ़ रही है और इसे जरूरतों के अनुरूप आधुनिक बनाने के लिए हर जरूरी उपाय हो रहे हैं। उन्होंने बताया कि नए विमान, हेलीकॉप्टर, रडार और उपकरण खरीदे जा रहे हैं। 126 नए लड़ाकू विमानों की खरीद प्रक्रिया से अगले छह सप्ताह में इसकी तस्वीर साफ हो जाएगी। वहीं नए लड़ाकू व मालवाहक हेलीकॉप्टरों के बारे में पूछे जाने पर उन्होंने बताया कि इस बारे में वायुसेना मुख्यालय ने अपनी आकलन रिपोर्ट रक्षा मंत्रालय को सौंप दी है। इस बीच तेज रफ्तार आधुनिकीकरण के रनवे पर दौड़ रही वायुसेना ने अपनी स्क्वाड्रन संख्या को बढ़ाकर 42 करने और तदनुरूप पायलटों की तादाद भी बढ़ाने का फैसला किया है। वायुसेना सूत्रों को मुताबिक 2018 तक यह लक्ष्य पूरा कर लिया जाएगा। उल्लेखनीय है कि फिलहाल वायुसेना 32-34 स्वाड्रन की ताकत के साथ काम कर रही है। विस्तार योजना के तहत पूर्वोत्तर में सुखोई लड़ाकू विमान तैनात करने के बाद अब पंजाब के हलवारा में सुखोई लड़ाकू विमानों का नया बेस बनाने की तैयार चल रही है। इसके अलावा सीमावर्ती इलाकों में बड़े पैमाने पर एडवांस लैंडिंग ग्राउंड और हवाई पंट्टयों को भी आधुनिक बनाया जा रहा है।

----------


## kamini

*उत्तरी गोलार्द्ध में रहने वालों का बड़ा होता है दिमाग*


अगर आप भूमध्य रेखा से ऊपर पृथ्वी के उत्तरी गोलार्द्ध में रहते हैं, तो आपके दिमाग का आकार नीचे दक्षिणी गोलार्द्ध में रहने वाले लोगों से बड़ा होगा। वैज्ञानिकों ने एक नए अध्ययन में यह दावा किया है। गौरतलब है कि भारत भी उत्तरी गोलार्द्ध में आता है। यह अध्ययन ऑक्सफोर्ड यूनिवर्सिटी के विशेषज्ञों ने किया है। उत्तरी गोलार्द्ध में रहने वालों का दिमाग इस वजह से बड़ा नहीं होता कि वे बहुत बुद्धिमान होते हैं। दरअसल ऊंचाई बढ़ने के साथ-साथ प्रकाश की कमी होती जाती है और इस वजह से यहां रहने वाले लोगों के दिमाग का वह हिस्सा जो दृष्टि के लिए जिम्मेदार है, बड़ा होता है। जिस वजह से वे चीजों को स्पष्ट रूप से देख सकें। वैज्ञानिकों ने अपने अध्ययन में यह भी पाया कि कम प्रकाश वाले या बादलों से घिरे स्थानों वाले देश के लोगों की आंखें और दिमाग दोनों बड़े होते हैं। जिन स्थानों पर सर्दी का मौसम लंबे समय तक रहता है उन स्थानों के लोगों के साथ भी ऐसा होता है। 'बायोलॉजी' जर्नल में छपे अध्ययन के मुताबिक, ऐसे स्थानों पर भी प्रकाश की कमी के कारण ऐसा होता है। उन्होंने संग्रहालयों से जुटाई 18वीं शताब्दी की मानव खोपड़ियों में आंखों के गड्ढों को नापा। इन खोपड़ियों में उन्होंने उस हिस्से का भी अध्ययन किया, जिसमें दिमाग स्थित होता है। ये खोपड़ियां भारत समेत इंग्लैंड, ऑस्ट्रेलिया, चीन, केन्या, माइक्रोनेसिया, स्केंडिनेविया, सोमालिया, यु****ा और अमेरिका की विभिन्न प्रकार की आबादियों के लोगों की थीं। इस आधार पर उन्होंने अपने परिणाम पेश किए हैं।

----------


## r prasad

रोचक जानकारियाँ ........

----------


## kamini

सूत्र भ्रमण के लिये धन्यवाद...!



> रोचक जानकारियाँ ........

----------


## kamini

*साइलेंट किलर है हेपेटाइटिस बी* 



हेपेटाइटिस बी एक बेहद खतरनाक बीमारी है, लेकिन इसके बारे में उतनी बात नहीं की जाती। थोड़ी सावधानी बरती जाए तो इस जानलेवा बीमारी के खतरे से दूर रहा जा सकता है। तो क्यों न आज इस बीमारी के बारे में जानकारी हासिल करें। क्या आपको पता है कि एक बीमारी ऐसी है, जो दुनिया भर में हर तीन में से एक व्यक्ति को जीवन में कभी न कभी अपना शिकार बनाती है? यह बीमारी है हेपेटाइटिस बी, जिसके बारे में बहुत कम बात की जाती है। हेपेटाइटिस बी एक संक्रामक बीमारी है, जो हेपेटाइटिस बी वायरस (एचबीवी) के कारण होती है। यह बीमारी लीवर को संक्रमित करती है। यद्यपि 90 प्रतिशत संक्रमित युवा इस संक्रमण से निजात पा लेते हैं, लेकिन 10 प्रतिशत लोगों की समस्या बढ़कर पुरानी हेपेटाइटिस बी (सीएचबी) बन जाती है। धीरे-धीरे यह खतरनाक रूप ले लेती है और उन्हें सिरोसिस (लीवर की संरचना में क्षति, जिससे उसके क्रियाकलाप प्रभावित होते हैं), लीवर का काम नहीं करना, लीवर कैंसर आदि हो जाते हैं। वास्तव में दुनियाभर में होने वाले लीवर कैंसर में से 60 प्रतिशत हेपेटाइटिस बी के कारण होते हैं।
सीएचबी के लक्षण:-एक व्यक्ति जो लीवर के संक्रमण का शिकार होता है और फिर वह 45 दिन से लेकर 160 दिन के अंदर बुखार, जी मिचलाना, भूख की कमी, उल्टी, पीलिया जैसी बीमारियां का शिकार हो सकता है। यह खतरनाक स्थिति एक से लेकर तीन महीने तक हो सकती है। उसके बाद या तो वह व्यक्ति ठीक हो जाता है या फिर सीएचबी का शिकार हो जाता है। एचबीवी से संक्रमित सिर्फ 30 प्रतिशत लोगों में ही इस तरह के लक्षण दिखते हैं। बाकी लोग या तो इस बीमारी से उबर जाते हैं या फिर किसी लक्षण के बगैर वे गंभीर स्थिति के शिकार हो जाते हैं। सीएचबी इस तरह एक साइलेंट किलर है।
खतरा:-इस बीमारी के शिकार होने के कई कारण हैं। यह यौन क्रिया के द्वारा भी फैलता है। संक्रमण से भी फैलता है। किसी व्यक्ति को यह बीमारी रक्त चढ़ाने, बिना सही तरह से स्टरलाइज्ड सुई के जरिए इंजेक्शन देने, टैटूइंग, रेजर, सर्जरी, नसों में डाली जाने वाली दवा या पानी आदि चढ़ाने से हो सकती है। बच्चों में इसके होने का सबसे सामान्य तरीका है मां से इसका संक्रमण।
भारत में यह बीमारी:-भारत में यह बीमारी किस हद तक सामान्य है? चीन के बाद वैश्विक स्तर पर भारत में सीएचबी से संक्रमित लोगों की संख्या सबसे अधिक है। भारत बीच के जोन में पड़ता है, जिसका मतलब है कि 2 से लेकर 8 प्रतिशत व्यक्ति में इसके होने की संभावना रहती है। आज देश में इस वायरस से संक्रमित लोगों की संख्या करीब 4 करोड़ से 5 करोड़ है। हर साल 275,000 नवजात बच्चों में एचबीवी के होने की आशंका रहती है।
महिला रहें सचेत:-पुराने हेपेटाइटिस से संक्रमित होने की संभावना महिलाओं में दोगुना रहती है। मां से बच्चों में इसके फैलने की संभावना के इतर गर्भवती होने पर इसके होने की संभावना बढ़ जाती है या फिर यह गंभीर रूप धारण कर लेती है। डिलीवरी के पहले महीने के भीतर कुछ महिलाओं में हेपेटाइटिस की आशंका बढ़ जाती है।
सीएचबी ठीक होता है या नहीं:-सीएचबी से पीड़ित काफी कम लोग ही इससे पूरी तरह से ठीक हो पाते हैं। सीएचबी का इलाज लीवर के भीतर वायरस के बढ़ने को रोकने के लिए किया जाता है ताकि सीएचबी की खतरनाक स्थिति उपस्थित न हो जाए।
क्या सीएचबी की रोकथाम संभव है:-एक साधारण रक्त परीक्षण के जरिए इसका पता लगाया जा सकता है। अगर आपके परीक्षण का नतीजा नकारात्मक आता है, तो भी आपको किसी फिजिशियन से मिलकर उससे पूछना चाहिए कि क्या खुद को बचाने के लिए वैक्सीन की जरूरत है। वैक्सीन के अलावा इस वायरस से बचने के लिए कई तरह की सावधानियां भी बरती जा सकती हैं।
अगर पहले से संक्रमित हैं:-अगर आप 6 महीने से एचबीएसएजी पॉजिटिव हैं तो इसका मतलब है कि आप सीएचबी से पीड़ित हैं। यह भी सच है कि सीएचबी से पीड़ित सभी लोगों को तुरंत इलाज की जरूरत नहीं होती है। लेकिन एक बार आप सीएचबी से संक्रमित हो जाते हैं तो आपको नियमित अंतराल पर जांच करवानी चाहिए।
जन्म लेने वाले बच्चे को कैसे बचाएं:-अगर आप मां बनने की तैयारी में हैं तो वायरस के लिए जांच कराएं। अगर आप इस वायरस की चपेट में नहीं हैं तो भी आप वेक्सीन ले सकती हैं और अपने आने वाले बच्चे की सुरक्षा सुनिश्चित कर सकती हैं। अगर आप वायरस से ग्रस्त हैं तो इलाज के लिए डॉक्टर से परामर्श किए जाने की जरूरत है। जन्म के तुरंत बाद बच्चे को हेपेटाइटिस बी का इंजेक्शन लगाना भी जरूरी है। इसके बाद 12 घंटों के अंदर वेक्सीन की पहली खुराक दी जानी चाहिए।

----------


## parthvrma

बहुत ही ज्ञान वर्धक जानकारी दी आपने .......:)

----------


## kamini

*काकरापार परमाणु संयंत्र में विकिरण रिसाव की जांच*


गुजरात के तापी जिले में स्थित काकरापार परमाणु ऊर्जा संयंत्र [केएपीएस] गत मई में हुई विकिरण रिसाव की घटना को लेकर परमाणु ऊर्जा नियामक बोर्ड [एईआइबी] की जांच के दायरे में आ गया है। इस घटना के दौरान चार कर्मचारी विकिरण की चपेट में आ गए थे। केएपीएस के अपर महाप्रबंधक [मानव संसाधन] सुजय काजुर ने कहा, 'हमारे डॉक्टरों ने उनका परीक्षण किया था। उन्हें बहुत ज्यादा समस्या नहीं थी। हमने अपने अस्पताल के लोगों को निर्देश दे रखा था कि अगर वे कोई भी जांच कराना चाहते हैं तो जांच कर दी जाए, लेकिन उनमें से किसी ने भी जांच नहीं कराई।' केएपीएस में 220 मेगावाट के दो रिएक्टर लगे हैं। उन्होंने कहा कि घटना ने एईआरबी का इस ओर ध्यान खींचा है। बोर्ड इस बात की जांच कर रहा है कि क्या कदम उठाए जाएं जिससे भविष्य में ऐसी घटनाएं न हों।

----------


## Krish13

सभी जानकारियाँ बहुत अच्छी दी है आपने
 आगे भी इसी तरह की जानकारी देना जारी रखेँ
मेरी तरफ से अनेको शुभकामनाएँ

----------


## kamini

*हेलमेट पहनने से सुनने की क्षमता प्रभावित होती है*


बाइक चलाते समय सिर की सुरक्षा के लिए हेलमेट भले ही मददगार है लेकिन इससे सुनने की क्षमता कम हो सकती है। 'जर्नल ऑफ द अकाउस्टिकल सोसायटी ऑफ अमेरिका' के शोधकर्ताओं कैनेडी ओ. अडेटिफा, एम. कार्ली, एन. हॉल्ट और आई. वाकर ने वायुप्रवाह और शोर के स्वरूप के अंतरसम्बंधों की जांच करने के बाद इस नतीजे पर पहुंचे हैं। अध्ययन के मुताबिक एक निर्धारित रफ्तार पर शोर एक सुरक्षित स्तर तक पहुंचता है लेकिन हेलमेट से हवा टकराने पर ज्यादा शोर होता है। बाइक चलाने वालों के लिए सबसे अधिक शोर उनके हेलमेट से टकराने वाली हवा से उत्पन्न होता है। इससे सुनने की क्षमता प्रभावित होती है।
शोधकर्ताओं को उम्मीद है कि इन तथ्यों को ध्यान में रखकर उन्हें उम्मीद है कि भविष्य में ऐसे हल्के किस्म के हेलमेट बनाए जा सकेंगे जिससे तेज रफ्तार का असर सुनने की क्षमता पर न पड़े।

----------


## kamini

*ऑक्सीजन के कण अंतरिक्ष में मिले* 


पासाडेना यूरोपियन स्पेस एजेंसी (ईएसए) के हर्शेल स्पेस ऑब्जर्वेट्री ने अंतरिक्ष में ऑक्सीजन के अणु खोजे हैं। अंतरिक्ष में पानी की मौजूदगी की पुष्टि के 15 दिनों के अंदर ही अंतरिक्ष विज्ञानियों को दूसरी बड़ी सफलता मिली है। अंतरिक्ष में जो ऑक्सीजन कण (ओ-२) मिले हैं वह इसलिए महत्वपूर्ण हैं क्योंकि वे प्राणवायु के निर्माता हैं। इन्हीं ऑक्सीजन कणों से पृथ्वी पर प्राणवायु का २ फीसदी हिस्सा तैयार होता है। पासाडेना स्थित नासा के जेट प्रोप्लशन लेबोरेट्री में हर्शेल प्रोजेक्ट पर लगे वैज्ञानिक डॉ. पॉल गोल्डस्मिथ और ईएसए के वैज्ञानिक गोरान पिलब्रैट कहते हैं कि हम जितना उम्मीद कर रहे थे उससे कम ऑक्सीजन है, पर इस बात की पुष्टि हो गई है कि अंतरिक्ष में ऑक्सीजन की मौजूदगी है। जिसे इंसान खोज नहीं पा रहे हैं। 
1500 प्रकाश वर्ष दूर मिले:- ये कण पृथ्वी से खुली आंखों से दिखने वाले और १५ प्रकाश वर्ष दूर ओरियन तारामंडल में मिले। हर्शेल स्पेस ऑब्जरवेटरी के हाईफाई फार-इन्फ्रारेड यंत्र को ओरियन तारामंडल की तरफ केंद्रित किया गया। पता चला कि वहां एक तारे का निर्माण हो रहा है। उसके चारों तरफ गैस और धूल के बादल हैं। तीन विभिन्न इन्फ्रारेड फ्रिक्वेंसी का प्रयोग करने पर ये पता चला कि वहां पर हर दस लाख हाइड्रोजन कणों के बीच ऑक्सीजन का एक जुड़वां कण है। 
कैसा दिखा ओ-2:- ओरियन तारामंडल के निर्मित हो रहे तारे के बीच ऑक्सीजन के दो परमाणु आपस में जुड़े हुए दिखाई दिए हैं। वैज्ञानिकों ने संभावना जताई है कि ऑक्सीजन परमाणु ठंडे होकर बहुत ही छोटे धूल के कणों के आकार में तब्दील हो गए होंगे। इसके बाद वे अंतरिक्ष की ठंडक की वजह से बर्फ के कणों में बदलकर तैर रहे होंगे। अगर ये संभावना सच होती है तो वे जब भी गर्म हिस्से में आएंगे, वे गैस के रूप में बदलकर बादलों जैसे दिखाई पड़ेंगे। किसी भी बड़े तारे या ग्रह के आसपास ऑक्सीजन के एक कण की मौजूदगी आम बात है पर उन कणों का मिलना बड़ी बात है जो हमारे लिए हवा का 20 फीसदी हिस्सा बनाते हैं। जो कण मिले हैं वह पृथ्वी पर प्राणवायु के निर्माण में महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाते हैं। अंतरिक्ष में इनका मिलना बड़ी उपलब्धि है। — डॉ. पॉल गोल्डस्मिथ

----------


## kamini

*चीन ने छोड़ा पाक के लिए उपग्रह* 


पाकिस्तान के पाकसेट-1 आर भूस्थतिक संचार उपग्रह को गुरुवार रात एक चीनी राकेट ने दक्षिण पश्चिम चीन से अंतरिक्ष के लिए प्रक्षेपित किया। उपग्रह को लांग मार्च-3बी राकेट ने सिच्वान प्रांत स्थित शिचांग उपग्रह प्रक्षेपण केन्द्र से देर रात प्रक्षेपित किया। उपग्रह का निर्माण पकिस्तान के स्पेस एण्ड अपर एटमोस्फेयर रिसर्च कमीशन के वैज्ञानिकों और इंजीनियरोंने चीनी राष्ट्रीय अंतरिक्ष प्रशासन की वित्तीय मदद एवं तकनीक से विकसित किया है।

----------


## Mr. laddi

*बहुत बढिया कामिनी जी
जानकारी अच्छी लाती है जरा देर करती है थोडा जल्दी अपडेट किया करें*

----------


## kamini

> *बहुत बढिया कामिनी जी
> जानकारी अच्छी लाती है जरा देर करती है थोडा जल्दी अपडेट किया करें*


धन्यवाद...! कोशिश जरुर करूंगी|

----------


## kamini

*40 इंच का आईफोन*


एप्पल के आईफोन को उसके छोटे आकार खूबसूरत डिजायन के लिए जाना जाता है। लेकिन बेंजामिन बैकमियर नाम के शख्स का आईफोन देखकर आप उल्टा सोचने को मजबूर हो जाएंगे। दरअसल, बेंजामिन ने कुछ खास करने की चाहत के चलते 40 इंच फ्लैट स्क्रीन का आईफोन बनाया है। उन्होंने 40 इंच एलसीडी फुल हाई डेफनीशन डिस्प्ले को विशाल आई फोन में बदल दिया है। इसके विशाल बटन सामान्य तरीके से काम करते हैं। बंजामिन ने इसे आई टेबलस नाम दिया है। हालांकि आई टेबलस एप्पल से प्रमाणित नहीं है लेकिन इसे देखकर आपको पहले आईफोन की याद आ जाएगी। फिलहाल इसे एक बॉक्स में फिट किया गया है जिससे इसे आगे पीछे और उल्टा करके काम किया जा सकता है। अब इंतजार इस बात का है कि कब घर की दीवार पर लगाए जा सकने वाले प्रॉडक्ट को खरीद सकेंगे। फिलहाल ऐसा लग रहा है कि लोगों को ऐसा आईफोन बाजार से खरीदने में काफी समय लगेगा।

----------

